# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от  Nikadima

## Nikadim

Скачать "Не ищи"
http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать песню "Жаль"
http://files.mail.ru/VLJUTZ

*Добавлено через 32 часа 45 минут*



> Скачать "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K


Мир Nikadima http://my.mail.ru/mail/manzev/
Блог http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/#5ED12E6E280F72C8

*Добавлено через 33 часа 39 минут*



> Скачать "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K


Мир Nikadima http://my.mail.ru/mail/manzev/
Блог http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/#5ED12E6E280F72C8[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус "Не ищи"
http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X

*Добавлено через 19 часов 59 минут*
Cкачать минус "Жаль" 
http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M

*Добавлено через 20 часов 1 минуту*
[QUOTE=Nikadim;2252004]Скачать минус "Не ищи"
http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X

Скачать минус "Жаль" 
http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M

----------


## Nikadim

[QUOTE=Nikadim;2252004]Скачать минус "Не ищи"
http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X

*Добавлено через 19 часов 59 минут*
Cкачать минус "Жаль" 
http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M

*Добавлено через 20 часов 1 минуту*



> Скачать минус "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X
> 
> Скачать минус "Жаль" 
> http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M


Cкачать песню "Моя любовь"
http://files.mail.ru/FLHYBP
Скачать минус "Моя любовь"
http://files.mail.ru/IEPLM3

*Добавлено через 11 часов 48 минут*
[QUOTE=Nikadim;2255153]


> Скачать минус "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X
> 
> *Добавлено через 19 часов 59 минут*
> Cкачать минус "Жаль" 
> http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M
> 
> *Добавлено через 20 часов 1 минуту*
> 
> ...


Скачать песню "Да ты чума" Деникин
http://files.mail.ru/TLGTRG

Скачать минус "Да ты чума" Деникин
http://files.mail.ru/T6V7GI

*Добавлено через 13 часов 7 минут*
[QUOTE=Nikadim;2255153][QUOTE=Nikadim;2252004]Скачать минус "Не ищи"
http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X

*Добавлено через 19 часов 59 минут*
Cкачать минус "Жаль" 
http://files.mail.ru/G9Y06M

*Добавлено через 20 часов 1 минуту*


Cкачать песню "Моя любовь"
http://files.mail.ru/FLHYBP
Скачать минус "Моя любовь"
http://files.mail.ru/IEPLM3

*Добавлено через 11 часов 48 минут*



> Скачать песню "Да ты чума" Деникин
> http://files.mail.ru/TLGTRG
> 
> Скачать минус "Да ты чума" Деникин
> http://files.mail.ru/T6V7GI


Скачать песню "Мое сердце" Nikadim
http://files.mail.ru/ISILVD

Скачать минус "Мое сердце" Nikadim
http://files.mail.ru/5SUJDW

----------


## Nikadim

> Скачать "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K


Скачать песню "Дальний свет" 
http://files.mail.ru/E7E82U

----------


## Nikadim

> Скачать песню "Дальний свет" 
> http://files.mail.ru/E7E82U


Скачать mp3 "Сон мой"    http://files.mail.ru/KYTYCI
Скачать видео"Сон мой"  http://files.mail.ru/VR0PY0

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать песню "Слова для бумаги" Nikadim
http://files.mail.ru/4DO53O

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать песню "Та та самая" Nikadim
Скачать плюс
http://files.mail.ru/LMMH87
Скачать минус
http://files.mail.ru/73RWSO

*Добавлено через 58 минут*
Текст песни "Ты та самая"

Когда не знаешь куда, когда не знаешь, когда,
Когда не знаешь, во сколько и где.
Все будет так, как всегда, любая, скажем беда
Не сможет близко прижаться к тебе.
И пусть не знаю за что, и пусть не знаю зачем,
Мы разбежались с тобой кто куда.
И вот теперь я один, себе я сам господин,
И ты я знаю где-то тоже одна.
Так невозможно, для тебя все цветы.
Так невозможно, где же ты, ты, ты; ты, ты, ты.

Ты, ты, ты – та самая,
Ты, ты - самая-самая.
Ты, ты, как мои мечты.
Ты, ты, ты – ты самая,
Ты, ты - самая-самая.
Ты, ты, мне нужна лишь ты.

Не буду долго я ждать, сорвусь сегодня искать,
Вот только знать бы куда мне идти.
Какой мне выбрать маршрут, где мои мысли живут,
Во сне сто раз я успел их пройти.
Но мы с тобой наяву и непонятно, кто где,
И бьемся словно как рыбы об лед.
И твердо верю я в то, что все плохое прошло
И больше к нам никогда не придет.

*Добавлено через 30 часов 12 минут*
Скачать минус "Слова для бумаги" Nikadim
http://files.mail.ru/LE799U
можно зайти ко мне - http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

*Добавлено через 30 часов 13 минут*
Скачать минус "Слова для бумаги" Nikadim
http://files.mail.ru/LE799U
можно зайти ко мне - http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

*Добавлено через 30 часов 14 минут*
Что то 2 раза получилось:confused:

----------


## Nikadim

> Скачать песню "Слова для бумаги" Nikadim
> http://files.mail.ru/4DO53O


Скачать минус "Слова для бумаги"
http://files.mail.ru/N3AU59

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать (плюс)   "Отпуск это"
http://files.mail.ru/KZPXUW

Скачать (минус)   "Отпуск это"
http://files.mail.ru/Y6XXQJ

*Добавлено через 43 часа 5 минут*
Скачать плюс "Дальний свет"  
http://files.mail.ru/KGCO13
Скачать минус "Дальний свет"
http://files.mail.ru/PFWURJ
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс "И Бальные танцы"
http://files.mail.ru/A6L3G8
Скачать минус "И Бальные танцы"
http://files.mail.ru/U16DHM　
　
Девчонок всех до единой Вовка сводит с ума
Когда то был он твой ухажер
Все парни знают его и уважают его
А как иначе, он же боксер.
Твоя вмешалась Маман, сказала знаешь Вован
На танцах нужен дочке партнер
Пришел Володя в кружок, где много стройненьких ног
Теперь он лучший в районе танцор
　
Пр.
Он любит rock and roll, брек,шейк и поп
хеви, румба, джангл и хип-хоп
Самба, транс, ламбаду, фанк и панк
Ну конечно может и бальные танцы
Он любит rock and roll, денс, треш и степ
Танго, вальс, шансон, блюз, регги, реп
Кантри, техно, диско, марш, чарльстон
Ну конечно может и бальные танцы
　
　
Да Вовка первый всегда на танцпол и на ринг
Без страха в сердце с улыбкой входил
Причем полезно заметить, как огурец
Наш Вовка честно, почти что не пил
Да что там пить, для него только душу травить
Он эти порции капает в глаз
Только в глаз зальет, танцевать идет
Ночь накаутов - это класс

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать + "Бомблю"
http://files.mail.ru/UDI8N2

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать + "Я знаю все"
http://files.mail.ru/QYFFHD
Скачать минус "Я знаю все"
http://files.mail.ru/O1SNB6
Здесь можно посмотреть и скачать видео+аудио
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

*Добавлено через 2 часа 43 минуты*
"Я знаю все"

Когда ты не знаешь чем кончится день
И где ты под вечер окажешься вдруг
А утром потом вспоминать даже лень
Шальные советы друзей и подруг

Я знаю, знаю все пройдет
Как прикоснусь к тебе рукой
Я разожгу костер из слов
Не верно понятых тобой.
Я принесу тебе цветы
Которых не найти весной
И пусть сегодня повезет
Тому кто был всегда со мной.

И пусть на последние еду в такси
И в мыслях желанье одно опоздать
Туда где не спросят, сказал ли прости
Откуда порой иногда легче ждать.

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс "Ну разве это любовь" (mix)
http://files.mail.ru/G2ELD1

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс "Ну разве это любовь" (mix)
http://files.mail.ru/G2ELD1
Скачать минус "Ну разве это любовь"
http://files.mail.ru/Z09WUF

http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/
manzev@mail.ru

----------


## мусяня

*Nikadim*,
 Молодец!!!Материала выставил- :Ok: Класс! :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс  Деникина "Ножки-рожки"  - http://webfile.ru/3748176
Скачать минус Деникина "Ножки-рожки"  - http://webfile.ru/3748178

*Добавлено через 51 минуту*
Скачать 2 альбом Деникина - http://files.mail.ru/YT9I8J

----------


## biay1

Ну, Никадим, ты и фонтан! :Vah:  Я хоть и немолодой, а пяток песен у тебя натырил для души! Спасибо, дружище! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус (320) Деникин и НикаДим "Не предай" - http://files.mail.ru/C6WHBK
Скачать минус (320) Деникин "Cоня" - http://files.mail.ru/UTBSY7
Скачать минус (320) Деникин "Веснушки" - http://files.mail.ru/5DY32B

----------


## ANDREAS26

Никадим,
 :Ok:

----------


## gala65

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Саша

*Nikadim*,
 есть по-приколу песенки :Ok: 
а так всё ровненько :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс "Когда один" - http://files.mail.ru/APD8MY

----------


## Irinka86

Класс!!!!!! :flower: . Приятный голос, восприятие просто супперское!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать "Приснится же такое" - http://files.mail.ru/9BRDYU

----------


## Лев

Классное звучание :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

> Скачать "Приснится же такое" - http://files.mail.ru/9BRDYU


Скачать минус "Приснится же такое" - 256
http://files.mail.ru/H8Z8LC
Скачать минус "Приснится же такое" - 320
http://files.mail.ru/I298YO

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*



> Скачать плюс "Когда один" - http://files.mail.ru/APD8MY


Скачать минус "Когда один" - 256
http://files.mail.ru/QL0BT9
Скачать минус "Когда один" - 320
http://files.mail.ru/PJLFJ0

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Nikadim*,
 Спасибо!!! Буду теперь петь! :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус "Я ухожу" - http://files.mail.ru/MRCCUU

----------


## ANDREAS26

Nikadim,

Спасибо!!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 

Потёма  спасибо  за  ссылчку  на  клип. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс "Целуй - Ласкай" 
http://files.mail.ru/0VHQU6
Скачать минус "Целуй - Ласкай"
http://files.mail.ru/EKTH0H - 256кб
Скачать минус "Целуй - Ласкай"
http://files.mail.ru/9TN0KX - 320кб

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать + Слава Богу - http://files.mail.ru/B4588U

----------


## Nikadim

> Скачать + Слава Богу - http://files.mail.ru/B4588U


Скачать минус "Слава Богу" - http://slil.ru/27975944

----------


## Ольвия

*Nikadim*,
 Спасибо Вам!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать + Мои стихи 256 - http://files.mail.ru/RD75PL
Скачать + Мои стихи 320 - http://files.mail.ru/HH5JK0

----------


## Nikadim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58QeW3QSnWs
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

----------


## Nikadim

Отпуск это хорошо (Видео)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T11JEfUZy74

----------


## Nikadim

"Мои стихи" видео - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/46/165.html

----------


## Nikadim

7 сентября, концерт в Гнезде глухаря
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWo1wX6Rf_4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpiLMWt1WvU

----------


## Nikadim

Приз скрипка 300 лет!
http://my.mail.ru/community/nikadim/...18A86E96B.html

----------


## Анатольевна

*Nikadim*,
спасибо за творчество, успеха Вам! :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xS3eBbg710

----------


## serzhantu

[QUOTE=Nikadim;2438600]Скачать минус "Слава Богу" - http://slil.ru/27975944[/QU

С каждым прослушиванием все больше и больше нравится Ваше многогранное творчество. Никадим, а нельзя ли перезалить минус "Слава богу"( файл отсутствует) и выложить минус "Мои стихи". Думаю я не одинок в своей просьбе. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус Слава Богу - http://dump.ru/file/3777353
Скачать минус Мои стихи  - http://dump.ru/file/3777323

----------


## kensarinov

Nikadim. Давно не был на форуме. Заглянул и не пожалел. Очень понравилось творчество.  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

:smile: :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Нашел у себя в архивах минус Мурки.
Давным - давно просили исполнить на одной вечеринке. Специально для этого вечера записали песню с Группой Поддержки и (03)
Может кому то пригодится!!!
Скачать минус Мурка - http://dump.ru/file/3795499

----------


## kensarinov

Nikadim. Что то с этого файлообменника не качается. Не затруднит перезалить куда нибудь, или на мыло.

----------


## Саша

не пожалел что послушал
мой привет Деникину :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Приближается Новый год, вдруг будет в тему!!!
Скачать + С Новым годом - http://dump.ru/file/3800219
Скачать - С Новым годом - http://dump.ru/file/3800237

----------


## Nikadim

2 раза был знаком, и не ожидал такого!!!
http://news.mail.ru/society/3070005
__________________

----------


## Nikadim

Фестиваль «Спасибо».
Буду рад вашей оценки и комментариям.
Победителя выбирает Патриарх Русской Православной Церкви Кирилл.
http://www.tvigle.ru/contests/228560/2853

----------


## Irinka86

> Скачать "Не ищи"
> http://files.mail.ru/EVI91K


Суппер песня! :flower: Очень красивые голоса, просто приятно слушать! Молодцы! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

> Суппер песня!Очень красивые голоса, просто приятно слушать! Молодцы!


Спасибо!
:smile:

----------


## Волдед

*Nikadim*,
 Очень хорошо!!! Даже отлично!!! :Ok:  Мне очень понравилось!!! :Aga:  А мне редко что нравится. :Tu:

----------


## Slash

*Nikadim*,

Это то немногое, из выставляемого на форуме, что действительно достойно внимания! Кайфанул от души, спасибо! Удачи!  :Pivo:

----------


## Саша

> А мне редко что нравится


не знаю  как "валдеду" а мне ваще оченна редко что нравится на русском языке
но здесь мне хорошо как не странно:smile:

----------


## Волдед

*Саша*,
 Ага Санек и ты кайфанул???

----------


## ddaan

А я вообще кайфую с тех пор,как эта тема открыта.............
Nikadim- :Pivo: !

----------


## Slash

> А я вообще кайфую с тех пор,как эта тема открыта.............


Вот и я тоже...а песня Жаль, вообще запала в душу…

----------


## ddaan

> Вот и я тоже...а песня Жаль, вообще запала в душу…


Я ее пою в кабаке,  на себя примеряю и грущу.....:frown:
Один в один про меня....
Nikadim- :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Спасибо братья по оружию, :Pivo:  спасибо всем :flower: 
Мне приятно...ОЧЕНЬ:smile:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус Гость - http://dump.ru/file/3855048

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс Джаз - http://files.mail.ru/B4BAZF
Скачать минус Джаз - http://dump.ru/file/3855095

----------


## ddaan

А я что-то плюс"Гость" не найду.............:frown:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс Гость - http://dump.ru/file/3855797

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Ты меня поражаешь! 
Уважаю.Сильно.

----------


## Волдед

*Nikadim*,
 Спасибо дружище!!! Кайфую по полной. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## V.Kostrov

Вот это я попал?! Блин, и где я раньше был..........?!
Посмотрел, послушал..... Конечно не все, но со временем, переслушаю все!!! Вот уж правильно говорят друганы тут - Кайфанул!!! :Ok:  Никадим!!! Респект полнейший!!! :Ok:  Пойду дальше слушать и смотреть.

----------


## Волдед

*V.Kostrov*,
 Поди Вовчик... поди....:biggrin:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Поди Вовчик... поди....


Валер, меня как и Сашку с Витей песня "Жаль" цапанула не по детски!!! :Ok:

----------


## Slash

> и где я раньше был..........?!


Как где? Водку пил...:biggrin:

----------


## Slash

*V.Kostrov*,
Вова, а я тебе давно уже предлагал зайти сюда. Так тебе все недосуг...:tongue:

----------


## Волдед

*V.Kostrov*,
 А меня ровным счетом все торкнуло!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Волдед

> Как где? Водку пил...


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Ты извини нас "старых  злодеев",что мы у тебя в темке немного разговорились,но поверь,это из-за уважения!

----------


## Волдед

:Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Спасибо, теперь чаще буду заглядывать.  :Pivo: 
Это так, на всякий случай, вдруг кто ролик не видел -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez0cGQ5hQLE
Во как, пока спасибо говорил Ddaan, уже новые сообщения. 
Угощаю, всем пива!!!

----------


## Slash

> но поверь,это из-за уважения!


Абсолютно согласен с мудрейшем!




> вдруг кто ролик не видел -


Видел, но с удовольствием посмотрел еще раз! Так и хочется в гости напроситься…шучу конечно! :biggrin:
Удаче тебе, старичок и не иссекаемого творческого долголетия!  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Спасибо. После видео по-новому оценил песню"Жаль"........... :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

> Так и хочется в гости напроситься


"Гнездо глухаря" для москвича наверно не проблемма............:wink:

----------


## Slash

> "Гнездо глухаря" для москвича наверно не проблемма.........


Вот ведь и не скажешь тут: куда в перед батьки…:biggrin: опередил...:tongue: 
Хотел как раз спросить об это, о ближайших выступления. Пока речь готовил, а ты уже…:frown:

----------


## ddaan

> опередил...


Ну извини. Потом расскажешь нам,если попадешь туда.......:smile:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> А это ссылка на альбом "Лирика"
> http://files.mail.ru/AFRV3C


Я качаю, я качаю,
Я качаю посмотри,
Я качаю, я качаю, 
Я качаю МП3.
 :Ok: :wink:
Спасибо за ссылочку!!! :Ok:  Никадим, спасибо за творчество!!!

----------


## Nikadim

14 декабря в Гнезде глухаря 3-4 песни исполню.
Гнездо глухаря - это место бардов, авторов-исполнителей, композиторов, поэтов, писателей, художников, и всех кто связан с каким либо творчеством или просто любит это дело.:smile:
Кто сможет, добро пожаловать. Там в курилке и поговорим и покурим :Aga: 
и пивка само собой :Pivo: 
Сольник 6 января в Норвегии.

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Как жаль,что Москва далековато.........:frown:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Как жаль,что Москва далековато.........


Норвегия еще дальше.......

----------


## Slash

> Сольник 6 января в Норвегии.


Вот туда точно не смогу…:biggrin:




> 14 декабря в Гнезде глухаря





> в курилке и поговорим и покурим


А 14 декабря, попробую…в курилку подтянуться… :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

> Вот туда точно не смогу…:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А 14 декабря, попробую…в курилку подтянуться… :biggrin:


Не опаздывай в 19.00 и я первый:smile:

----------


## Slash

> Не опаздывай в 19.00 и я первый


Я буду постараться... :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Slash

*Nikadim*,
Там как со входом, без проблем?

----------


## Nikadim

Участникам конкурса, точно не знаю, по моему без, вход свободный. Гостям - надо при себе иметь 250р на вход + если еще чего. Но лучше на сайте Гнездо глухаря узнать. Куда угодно, но в этот клуб я не смогу провести. Он один такой.

----------


## Nikadim

> 14 декабря в Гнезде глухаря 3-4 песни исполню.
> Гнездо глухаря - это место бардов, авторов-исполнителей, композиторов, поэтов, писателей, художников, и всех кто связан с каким либо творчеством или просто любит это дело.:smile:
> Кто сможет, добро пожаловать. Там в курилке и поговорим и покурим
> и пивка само собой
> Сольник 6 января в Норвегии.


Блин, как то Норвегия пафосно звучит, конечно же для наших, из Питера и других городов, но в Норвегии:smile:

----------


## Slash

> но в этот клуб я не смогу провести


Да не, я не об этом, даже и в мыслях не было. Я готов заплатить за вход, не вопрос, просто бывает, что и за деньги не пройти.

----------


## Nikadim

> Да не, я не об этом, даже и в мыслях не было. Я готов заплатить за вход, не вопрос, просто бывает, что и за деньги не пройти.


Конечно в глухаре бывает Аншлаг, но как то всегда выходили из положения.
14 декабря там финал конкурса стиходелика номер 4, если сам пишешь стихи или песни, тебе будет интересно. Звезд шоу бизнеса 14 не будет, их там не бывает, потому что их там не слушают!!!! За исключением некоторых, типа Кузьмин, Зенчук, Никитины, и другие Малежики!!!!

----------


## Slash

> если сам пишешь стихи или песни тебе будет интересно


Все это в прошлом, но люблю слушать как это делают другие. 




> Звезд шоу бизнеса 14 не будет, их нам не бывает.


А разве это плохо? :biggrin:

----------


## Nikadim

> Все это в прошлом, но люблю слушать как это делают другие. 
> 
> 
> 
> А разве это плохо? :biggrin:


Согласен:smile:

----------


## Slash

*Nikadim*,
Ну вот и славно! Тогда ближе к 14 еще обкурим эту тему. А сейчас пойду спать, спокойной ночи!

----------


## Волдед

*Slash*,
 Опа!!! А меня чего не зовешь???:mad:

----------


## Slash

> А меня чего не зовешь???


А ты чё, девица красная, звать тебя? :biggrin: Захочешь сам приедешь, не маленький…:tongue:

----------


## Волдед

*Slash*,
 Бум думать!!! :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

*Ладушка*,
 :flower:

----------


## Саша

а у меня "аваст" ругается на "dump"
если можно то хотелось бы с другого обменника скачать

----------


## Aleksandr1

> а у меня "аваст" ругается на "dump"
> если можно то хотелось бы с другого обменника скачать


Саша, я на нем с утра до вечера бываю и ничего.
Заходи не бойся! :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Прошу прощения,но у меня к тебе чисто профессиональный вопрос..........
Ты песни сам записываешь,или где в студии?

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
> Прошу прощения,но у меня к тебе чисто профессиональный вопрос..........
> Ты песни сам записываешь,или где в студии?


Сам и дома!

----------


## ddaan

> Сам и дома!


Хорошо звучит. :Ok: 
Тебе еще один плюс...........:smile:

----------


## Саша

> Саша,
> А с майла у вас скачиваются файлы?


без проблем

----------


## Black Lord

Странно, что я раньше этой темы не заметил…
Отдохнул всей душой и насытился красотой исполнения.
*Nikadim*,спасибо человеческое за твой труд! Молодец!
Теперь я твой постоянный гость и слушатель этой темы.
 :br:

----------


## Заря

Спасибо  за песни!!!!   :flower:  Некоторые песни,  когда их слушаешь, пробирают  настолько, что по телу идут мурашки. :Oj:

----------


## Nikadim

Спасибо!

----------


## Nikadim

Ну разве это любовь - видео
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvbaI1214iQ

----------


## Саша

*Nikadim*,
 оченна понравилась песенка *"не ищи"* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
>  оченна понравилась песенка *"не ищи"*


Спасибо!:smile:
Вот видео на песню "Не ищи" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p435VzUA54I
Вдруг не видели.

----------


## Slash

*Nikadim*,
Я практически готов, к 14-му! Жду инструкций!  :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
> Я практически готов, к 14-му! Жду инструкций!


Здесь вся информация:
Это будет конкурс поэтов, бардов, авторов - исполнителей.
http://my.mail.ru/community/stihodel...2434E0038.html

----------


## Slash

> Здесь вся информация:
> Это будет конкурс поэтов, бардов, авторов - исполнителей.


Ну это я видел. Наде же как-то там пересечься… :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

> Не вопрос, поехали!  
> 
> 
> 
> Ну это я видел. Наде же как-то там пересечься…


Там или в зале  :Pivo:  или в курилке :Ok:

----------


## Slash

> Там или в зале или в курилке


Понял! :Aga:  
Как там насчет фотика, не возбраняется? :wink:

----------


## Nikadim

> Понял! 
> Как там насчет фотика, не возбраняется? :wink:


Можно с фотоаппаратом, можно и с видео камерой:smile:

----------


## ddaan

*Slash*,
Cчастливчик..........:frown:

----------


## Slash

> Cчастливчик..........


Не случилась счастья, к сожалению…:frown: надеюсь, что это не последний раз...Nikadim, изивини, но обстоятельства оказались сильней меня…

----------


## ddaan

*Slash*,
 :Tu:

----------


## Паучара

Всем привет, старики-разбойники)))
Как что-то хорошее появляется, так вы тут же устремляетесь))))


*Nikadim*, тебе спасибо огромное за песни.
Плюса скачал все. Записал и слушаю.
А вот, что из всего на душу ляжет - пока не знаю.
Хотя парочка уже в мозги засела.

ДА! Отдельное спасибо за "Чуму".
Услышал случайно, лет семь назад, еще через тройку лет нашел минус - с тех пор пою.
От клиентов отбоя нет. Пора с тобой заработком делится)))))

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет!
Никадим,скачал почти все песни,которые ты любезно выложил.Слушаю...Это СУППЕР!!! :Aga:  :Ok: Огромное спасибо тебе,братан,за твой труд и творчество :Aga: Куда браться нашей попсе,что крутят в эфире:wink:И куда смотрят ТВ и радио с их продюссерами :Vah: 
 Никадим,ты разрешишь воспользоваться твоими минусовками и попробовать записать твои песни в собств.исполнении(конечно,со ссылкой на твое авторство):biggrin:Уж больно запали в душу...красивые и мелодичные :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

> Всем привет!
> Никадим,скачал почти все песни,которые ты любезно выложил.Слушаю...Это СУППЕР!!!Огромное спасибо тебе,братан,за твой труд и творчествоКуда браться нашей попсе,что крутят в эфире:wink:И куда смотрят ТВ и радио с их продюссерами
>  Никадим,ты разрешишь воспользоваться твоими минусовками и попробовать записать твои песни в собств.исполнении(конечно,со ссылкой на твое авторство):biggrin:Уж больно запали в душу...красивые и мелодичные


Как запишешь, покажи нам здесь. С удовольствием послушаем. Будем ждать. Это можно сделать всем желающим.
Мне случайно попалось видео - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9-TzlmH1iw
Кто это, я даже и не знаю:biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> Мне случайно попалось видео - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9-TzlmH1iw
> Кто это, я даже и не знаю


:eek:
Песня хорошая,но ни одной живой ноты не услышал............

----------


## Паучара

Это больше смахивает на любительское видео.
Сняли несколько кадров на природе и наложили звук.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Как запишешь, покажи нам здесь. С удовольствием послушаем. Будем ждать. Это можно сделать всем желающим.


Спасибо большое!!! :flower:  :Pivo: Сделаю запись-обязат.покажу :Aga:

----------


## Паучара

А я тогда возьмусь за продолжение "Чумы" - песню "Ты самая"))))

*Туз Козырный*, посоревнуемся?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А я тогда возьмусь за продолжение "Чумы" - песню "Ты самая"))))
> 
> *Туз Козырный*, посоревнуемся?


Привет! А почему бы и нет!
 Ну вот,я уже сделал запись...дома,в наушниках,Adobe-3.Долго не сидел-времени в обрез...Слушайте,кому интересно,критикуйте :Aga: :biggrin: :Ha: http://narod.ru/disk/16243655000/%D0...D0%AC.mp3.html
Еще раз СПАСИБО Nikadimu!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

> Привет! А почему бы и нет!
>  Ну вот,я уже сделал запись...дома,в наушниках,Adobe-3.Долго не сидел-времени в обрез...Слушайте,кому интересно,критикуйте


Ну что - здорово :Ok:  Прикольно слушать свои песни в вашем исполнении :Aga:  Все так как надо исполнил, душевно. Обработка на голосе вначале напрягла, а потом привык. Лучше чуть меньшее ее или другой хольчик можно было бы. :Pivo:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Лучше чуть меньшее ее или другой хольчик можно было бы.


Понятно...Спасибо Вадим! Да было бы время-посидел подольше,постарался бы сделать конфетку...Уж сильно спешил попробовать,больно песня понравилась :Ok: Ну ниче,исправим энто дело! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Nikadim,с Новым годом тебя!!! Желаю успехов в творчестве и здоровья!!! :Aga:  :Ok: :smile: :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Спасибо за поздравление!
Ребята :Pivo:  и девченки :flower:  - коллеги! Поздравляю вас всех с Новым годом!
Пусть в этом году будет больше хороших песен. Хороших минусов:smile:
Счастья вам, веры, надежды и любви!
С уважение Вадим - Никадим :Pivo:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
С Праздником тебя,дружище! :Pivo:

----------


## Паучара

> ,дружище!


Обоснуй! 


)))

----------


## Senia

*Nikadim*,
 С Новым Годом!!!!....
Здоровья!!!!Творческих Успехов!!!! :Ok: 
.....отличная работа.... :br:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Nikadim,с Рождеством Христовым!!! Крепкого здоровья,успехов в творчестве!!!:smile: :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

http://my.mail.ru/community/nikadim/

----------


## Nikadim

Любовь без слов в  Гнезде глухаря
http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/46/200.html

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Любовь без слов в Гнезде глухаря


 :Ok:  Очень понравилось!!! Респект!!!!!

----------


## Саша

*Nikadim*,
 недавно услышал у королёва песенку "самая-самая" и задумался
так чья это песенка
просто интересно стало

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
>  недавно услышал у королёва песенку "самая-самая" и задумался
> так чья это песенка
> просто интересно стало


К сожалению моя:smile:

----------


## Nikadim

> Любовь без слов в  Гнезде глухаря
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/46/200.html


Скачать минус "Любовь без слов" - http://dump.ru/file/4170417
К сожалению полного минуса пока нет, есть только с беками!

----------


## Саша

> К сожалению моя


намёк понял :br:  :br:  :br: 
значит получается что продал или всё по-русски втихаря

----------


## Nikadim

> намёк понял
> значит получается что продал


Привет Александр! Да дело  даже не в том, что продал.
Просто написана песня 11 лет назад. в 2001 году исполнил ее впервые Деникин и она вошла альбом Партизан, я в его теме выложил песню. В 2005 я ее спел. А до слушателя донести не смогли. Благодаря Королеву песню услышали многие.
Так что есть смысл продавать или дарить песни типа звездам:smile:

----------


## Саша

> Любовь без слов


закинь комплект на почту пожалуйста
а то мой "аваст" не дружит с "дампом"

----------


## Саша

*Nikadim*,
 оченна благодарю 
посылочку получил :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## ast1

> Любовь без слов в Гнезде глухаря


Классная песня. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
"Любовь без слов" что-то плюс в теме не могу найти............ :Tu:

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
> "Любовь без слов" что-то плюс в теме не могу найти............


Плюс "Любовь без слов" - http://files.mail.ru/4NKB8F

----------


## Nikadim

Плюс "Рисую сон" - http://files.mail.ru/X1NTAT

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Спасибо. :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Можно просто оставить тут свои  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:     в знак благодарности за Ваше творчество. :Aga: 
Замечательные песни, музыка... :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## Nikadim

> Можно просто оставить тут свои     в знак благодарности за Ваше творчество.
> Замечательные песни, музыка...:rolleyes:


Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать "Лирика Никадима"

Сон мой - http://files.mail.ru/1RWDLW
Слова для бумаги - http://files.mail.ru/UAT302
Не ищи - http://files.mail.ru/KMR7V1
Целуй ласкай - http://files.mail.ru/XNAEC5
Я знаю все - http://files.mail.ru/U8Q1PZ
Когда один - http://files.mail.ru/AUK9SS
Жаль - http://files.mail.ru/UW2N8I
Моя любовь - http://files.mail.ru/28ASJO
Мои стихи - http://files.mail.ru/DWPVO1
Слава Богу - http://files.mail.ru/B4588U
Ну разве любовь - http://files.mail.ru/VQVAXV
Дальний свет - http://files.mail.ru/0RG1TE
Я из тех - http://files.mail.ru/J465B6
Любовь без слов - http://files.mail.ru/4NKB8F
Вернись - http://files.mail.ru/IQ0U7D
Приснится же такое - http://files.mail.ru/9BRDYU
Не придай - http://files.mail.ru/IZ84QD
Снег - http://files.mail.ru/CLJ6XG
Боже мой - http://files.mail.ru/P23GQH
Рисую сон (mix) - http://files.mail.ru/X1NTAT
Рисую дождь - http://files.mail.ru/THETI5
Звезда - http://files.mail.ru/88X24B
Будем жить - http://files.mail.ru/9JLOSW
Прости - http://files.mail.ru/VH0QX7
Еду я домой - http://files.mail.ru/KQKEHN
А я бомблю - http://files.mail.ru/2ZLXD6
Мое сердце - http://files.mail.ru/0FMKKI
Не говори -http://files.mail.ru/GJGNP6
В зиму белую - http://files.mail.ru/0Y8URM
Гость - http://files.mail.ru/CJEYXM
Горем больше - http://files.mail.ru/YL2UHL
Я тебя хочу - http://files.mail.ru/7TOTB3
В эту ночь - http://files.mail.ru/20Q5S7

РАЗНЫЕ И ПРИКОЛЬНЫЕ ИЗ РАННЕГО.
С  Новым годом - http://dump.ru/file/3800219
Русский Ваня - http://files.mail.ru/IA90N3
Одесса Ах! - http://files.mail.ru/Y4PZHM
Отпуск это - http://files.mail.ru/KZPXUW
Да ты Чума - http://files.mail.ru/KW8UYU
Еду я на дачу - http://files.mail.ru/7ZA20N
Я качаю mp3 - http://files.mail.ru/PZ8Y2V
Домой - http://files.mail.ru/XRZOZ0
Какие бемоли - http://files.mail.ru/GH90H6
Свобода - http://files.mail.ru/QHTTMQ
Ты, та самая - http://files.mail.ru/LMMH87
Зубы - http://files.mail.ru/WCXY53
А я бомблю - http://files.mail.ru/3H3B5A
Хулио - http://files.mail.ru/ROF8JN
Джинсы - http://files.mail.ru/CZCD2V
15 лет - http://files.mail.ru/2DDRER
Партизан - http://files.mail.ru/GG0J5H
Бальные танцы - http://files.mail.ru/HC3SSQ
Ключик - http://dump.ru/file/3779155
Вася - http://dump.ru/file/3779167
Пошла ты на концерт - http://files.mail.ru/FXFS02
Напоила - http://files.mail.ru/N8C9JV
Уровень - http://files.mail.ru/L0XW7Y


Мои песни других исполнителей:
Гр.Шао-бао "Дорожная" - http://files.mail.ru/8OUK5T
Гр.Браво "Сон обман" (муз.Евгений Хавтан сл. Никадим Манцев) - http://files.mail.ru/1PMFDS
В.Королев "Самая" - http://files.mail.ru/ABKBZL
Деникин "Да ты чума" - http://files.mail.ru/N6LVU8
Гр.Оса "Оса"- http://files.mail.ru/SQRSLC
В.Верхотурцев "Туман" - http://files.mail.ru/YUPFUJ
С.Избаш "Призрачный город" - http://files.mail.ru/MOWXJN

Минуса:
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ЖАЛЬ" - http://files.mail.ru/K7R9JN
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "НЕ ИЩИ" - http://files.mail.ru/JZS58X
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ЧУМА" - http://files.mail.ru/KTX3ME
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "Я ЗНАЮ ВСЕ" - http://files.mail.ru/O1SNB6
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "СОН МОЙ" - http://files.mail.ru/BHHXFN
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "МОЕ СЕРДЦЕ" - http://files.mail.ru/5SUJDW
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "РУССКИЙ ВАНЯ" - http://files.mail.ru/IXFOVL
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ВЕРНИСЬ" - http://files.mail.ru/214B7G
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ДАЛЬНИЙ СВЕТ" - http://files.mail.ru/PFWURJ
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС " КОГДА ОДИН"  - http://files.mail.ru/GSQ6WJ
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ПРИСНИТСЯ ЖЕ ТАКОЕ" - http://files.mail.ru/G82UQC
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ОТПУСК ЭТО" http://files.mail.ru/Y6XXQJ
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "БАЛЬНЫЕ ТАНЦЫ" http://files.mail.ru/U16DHM　;
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "НУ РАЗВЕ ЛЮБОВЬ" - http://files.mail.ru/Z09WUF
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ" - http://files.mail.ru/IEPLM3
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "СЛОВА ДЛЯ БУМАГИ" - http://files.mail.ru/0HZV99
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "НЕ ПРИДАЙ" - http://files.mail.ru/C6WHBK
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "СОНЯ" - http://files.mail.ru/UTBSY7
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "ЦЕЛУЙ_ЛАСКАЙ" - http://files.mail.ru/AVBC6Y
СКАЧАТЬ МИНУС "С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ" - http://dump.ru/file/3800237
И видео - http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/manzev/

----------


## BZ

Большое спасибо за ваше творчество!!! "Целуй-ласкай" напеваю каждый день, так в душу запала...

----------


## Туз Козырный

Nikadim,под твою минусовку этой песни бывшие афганцы поднимают сотку стоя...молча...сам понимаешь... :Aga: У меня в этот момент мороз по коже :Vah:  Я ее с вокалисткой на встрече с ними спел,в дес.бригаде ДШБ(это кировоградский спецназ,они там первыми были...)
Спасибо,братан :Ok:  :Pivo: 
и еще-потом предложили записать эту песню в док.фильме(местная самодеят.студия снимает этот фильм о ветеранах афгана)...не за бабки...Прошу твоего согласия :Aga:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Согласен!

----------


## Nikadim

Будем жить - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/85/211.html

----------


## Nikadim

Поздравляю всех-всех женщин, ради которых пишутся стихи и песни, ради которых мы часто теряем голову, ради которых мы живем. С праздником Вас!!! :flower:  Ура!!!

----------


## Nikadim

19 марта - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/85/213.html

----------


## Nikadim

А в ответ тишина! Ладе привет. Просьба удалить все мои записи. Удачи всем!!!

----------


## Ладушка

> ради которых мы часто теряем голову


Иногда это делают и женщины ради мужчин)) 



> Ладе привет


 Спасибо, дорогой! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Nikadim*,
Спасибо большое за поздравление!!!  :Oj: 
Никадим, хочу сказать по поводу твоего желания все удалить. Ведь можно одним кликом убрать все, но НАДО ЛИ?  У тебя на форуме есть свои почитатели, а может и фаны. Мы заходим, слушаем и скачиваем твои песни, смотрим клипы, жалеем, что нет возможности в реале с тобой познакомиться (кстати, такая возможность есть). А удалишь и что? У нас в компьютерах останутся твои старые песни- а новые пользователи? Они придут, но тебя ТУТ не будет... подумай...
"Это жизнь, старик..."

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Nikadim*,
 Вадим, с большим уважением и интересом слежу за твоим творчеством (к сожалению не регулярно). Переслушал все песни, что выставлены в сети и могу с полной уверенностью сказать, что у тебя все песни очень интересные. Нет ни одной песни на количество. Все песни исключительно на качество!!! Более того, давал послушать их своим друзьям и могу сказать, что абсолютно все, кто услышал твои песни, проявили интерес. Круг твоих почитателей увеличился!!!
Ну а то, что мало отписываются в теме..... К сожалению, это на сегодня такая тенденция. Но я уверен, что это совершенно не значит, что почитателей и слушателей твоего творчества мало. Очень надеюсь, что твоя тема будет жить!!!

----------


## Kliakca

Зацепила фраза про обезьян, крутится в голове песня целый день.
А это и есть показатель успеха!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка



----------


## Senia

> У нас в компьютерах останутся твои старые песни


сто процентов.....очень нравится Твоё творчество,и как говорится не прощай,а здравствуй.....:wink:Так,что ждём новых творений...ОЧЕНЬ ждём.... :Aga:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Не уходи. Мы все рядом с тобой.................. :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

Да я девушек с 8 марта поздравлял, а в ответ была тишина :Tu: 
Все нормально :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Да я девушек с 8 марта поздравлял, а в ответ была тишина


Вот так всегда... )))
 Cherchez la femme :Mauridia 07:

----------


## Nikadim

19 марта - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/85/213.html
можно познакомиться:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> можно познакомиться


нууууу, если только специальным рейсом прилететь :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> можно познакомиться


Жаль что я не москвич........:frown:

----------


## Nikadim

> Жаль что я не москвич........:frown:


Так я тоже не Москвич,  Курский я  :smile:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А в ответ тишина! Ладе привет. Просьба удалить все мои записи. Удачи всем!!!


Вадим,ты че-НЕ УХОДИ!!! :Vah: От твоих песен девченки-старшеклассницы БЕЗ УМА!!! Это я тебе говорю,потому что в школе работаю(ну,уч.музыки) :Aga: А их сейчас увлечь норм.музыкой ОЧЕННО ТЯЖЕЛО :Oj: Твои песни дал послушать-так они все их у меня скатали себе на телефоны,и даже поют :Aga: Спрашивают,кто такой и откуда...Вобщем ОЧЧЕННО заинтересовались.Ну и я в том числе :Aga:  :Ok: 
Вадим,если можно,выложи пож.минусовки Звезда и Домой(хотим к 9 Мая разучить и спеть на концерте).Песню Звезда думаю со школьным детским хором спеть(у меня хор 73 ученика-это СИЛА:biggrin:).Вчера плюс только скачал,послушал и обалдел-сильная песня :Ok: Не откажи в просьбе,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА :flower: (это тебе цветы от моих девчат:biggrin:).
А лично мне нужны минуса твоих песен Нежданный гость и Горем меньше,почему-то я их не могу найти на твоих сайтах.Классные песни!Выложи пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Nikadim

19 марта - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/217.html

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
 :Ok:  :Pivo: 
Спасибо за видео.....

----------


## Nikadim

19 марта, друзья и гости - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/218.html

----------


## Туз Козырный

Вадим,времени не хватает(и денег тоже:biggrin:)-выложи,пожалуйста,минусовку ЗВЕЗДА :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo: 
 С детским хором разучу :Aga: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> ЗВЕЗДА


А я  бы от плюса не отказалась... чёт у мине нетути такова)))

----------


## ddaan

А что за "Звезда"?

----------


## Nikadim

Звезда видео - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/124/127.html
Звезда + Звезда - http://files.mail.ru/88X24B
Звезда - бэк - http://dump.ru/file/4466396

----------


## Туз Козырный

Вау,класс!!! Вадим,большое спасибо тебе :flower:  :Pivo: Все,начинаем разучивать,слова ребятам уже раздал.Интересно,как Звезда с детским хором прозвучит?Они у меня любят петь норм.песни :Aga: пока найдешь что-нибуть,чтобы им понравилось :Oj: а плюс твой показал-сказали,будем учить.Вот так!Еще раз спасибо тебе :Ok: Только не уходи отсюда:rolleyes:
-а это девчата мои тебя:tongue::tongue::tongue::biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

*Nikadim*,
Спасибо!  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Любовь в наших руках - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/124/223.html
Спасибо Лада за ролик!

----------


## Nikadim



----------


## Senia

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
>  недавно услышал у Королёва песенку "самая-самая" и задумался
> так чья это песенка
> просто интересно стало


Песня моя, поет В.Королев - http://files.mail.ru/6RTPL7

----------


## вячик

Вадим большое спасибо за отличные песни и прекрасное исполнение.

----------


## Паучара

*Nikadim*,
Доброе время суток.
Вопрос не совсем простой, но принципиальный.
Вчера пришли из РАО (типа общество борьбы за авторские права).
Можно ли какую-нить бумажку состряпать, чтоб этих п**** послать куда подальше?
Я лучше тебе буду деньги перечислять, чем им хоть копейку отдам.
Кстати, по закону об "Авторских и смежных правах" возможна личная договоренность автора с исполнителем (правда подтвержденная на бумаге).
Типа "Вадим Манцев разрешает Паучаре петь свои песни в кабаке, а деньги Паучара оплачивает лично".

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Димка, БРААААВОООО!

Жду новых откровений-песен! 
Зашла случайно в эту темку и обалдела! :Vah:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Senia

> Песня моя, поет В.Королев


Как всегда Отличная работа..... :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

Земной поклон герою этой темы!
Заочному знакомству страшно рад!
Огромное спасибо, Никодимыч!
За всё, что делаешь, не требуя наград. :Ok:

----------


## Паучара

Ура!!!! Я скачал все песни!!!
Сейчас принялся за видео)))

Кстати - рекомендую ТУТ

P.S. Вадим, а что с моим вопросом?
Твоя реакция меня конечно порадовала)), но это не ответ.

----------


## Nikadim

> *Nikadim*,
> Доброе время суток.
> Вопрос не совсем простой, но принципиальный.
> Вчера пришли из РАО (типа общество борьбы за авторские права).
> Можно ли какую-нить бумажку состряпать, чтоб этих п**** послать куда подальше?
> Я лучше тебе буду деньги перечислять, чем им хоть копейку отдам.
> Кстати, по закону об "Авторских и смежных правах" возможна личная договоренность автора с исполнителем (правда подтвержденная на бумаге).
> Типа "Вадим Манцев разрешает Паучаре петь свои песни в кабаке, а деньги Паучара оплачивает лично".


Бумажка - http://files.mail.ru/DREZ47

----------


## Паучара



----------


## Паучара

Вадим, спасибо - это слишком мало!

----------


## Nikadim

> Вадим, спасибо - это слишком мало!


На все  вопросы ответит и посоветует Валерий Петрович - valushak@mail.ru
Он сейчас  занимается прямыми договорами. Еще четкой бумажки, как я понял  нет. А так я не против твоей просьбы, только буду рад, если это действительно будет возможно. :Pivo:

----------


## Ладушка

Клип на песню Никадима "Не плачь". Исполняет Виктор Королёв.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/124/227.html

----------


## Nikadim

Приглашаю 28 мая на Киевскую - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/228.html
Буду рад:smile:

----------


## НиколаИчь

> Приглашаю 28 мая на Киевскую - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/228.html
> Буду рад:smile:


Вадь, я тебе уже говорил, но повторюсь - с большим удовольствием приехал бы, но мне  далеко ехать к тебе, да и работа... проще будет оплатить твой концерт у себя :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## НиколаИчь

Для ленивых :biggrin:

Вернись
МЫ РАССТАЛИСЬ ТАК ДАВНО
Не прошло еще и дня
Но уже неможешь ты
Быть так долго без меня

МЫ РАССТАЛИСЬ ТАК ДАВНО
И поссорились мы зря
На своих ошибках ты
На чужих ошибках я

Вернись, вернись, 
Вернись я все давно забыл
Вернись ко мне я все простил
Я никого так не  любил

МЫ РАССТАЛИСЬ ТАК ДАВНО
Не прошло еще и дня
Но уже я немогу
И минуты без тебя

Вернись, вернись, 
Вернись я все давно забыл
Вернись ко мне я все простил
Я никого так не  любил 

Проигрыш и припев 2 раза
-----------------------------------------

"Жаль"
Ну , вот за 30 лет и вроде все я повидал 
И как казалось мне, что все прекрасно понимал
Увы, совсем не так, ошибок сделал, будь здоров
И наступает день, когда на многое готов

Жаль, ничего нельзя вернуть
Время вспять не повернуть
В завтра мне не заглянуть
И себя не обмануть
Я с трудом иду домой
Не голодный, не больной
Что ж ты головой поник?
- Это жизнь старик

Залечим всё сейчас
Зачем нам столько рваных ран
Я здесь когда-то пел
Мой был любимый ресторан

Жаль, ничего нельзя вернуть
Время вспять не повернуть
В завтра мне не заглянуть
И себя не обмануть
Я с трудом иду домой
Не голодный, не больной
Что ж ты головой поник,
Это жизнь старик. – 2 раза

------------------------------------------

Когда один

Когда так долго один
Зверем хочется выть на луну
Будто плыву среди льдин 
Но к тебе я доплыть не могу

Я запомнил тот день
Я запомнил твой взгляд
И о многом я понял потом
Когда поезд ушел и оставил меня
Под дырявым промокшим зонтоОом зонтом

Где ты удача моя
С кем ты там и о чем говоришь
Снился недавно сон
Будто вновь обомне ты грустишь

Почему ты молчишь 
Дай мне знать о себе
И когда мы увидимся вновь
Неужели скажи, обязательно нам
Проверять расставаньем любоОовь любовь

----------


## НиколаИчь

А вот еще подарочек ленивым :biggrin:

МОЁ СЕРДЦЕ

1.Что ж ты плачешь?
Перестань, все позади
Вытри слёзы, и прошу
Ты в дом пусти

Мой запутался клубок
Мыслей пересох исток
Я просить пришёл
Верни любви глоток - 2раза

2.Нет, не надо помолчи - дай я скажу
И в глаза твои как прежде погляжу
Задыхаюсь без тебя 
Ты и стих и песнь моя
Ты желанная в судьбе моей звезда -2 раза

3.Я тебе так благодарен
Не клялась – а дождалась

Моё сердце поверь
Стало целым теперь 
И твоя половинка нашлась 2раза
---------------------------------------------

Текст песни Не ищи

Я как лунатик, но то есть с луны
Не понимаю, где явь, а где сны
Мне надо сотку, тебе – нашатырь
Всё может лопнуть, как мыльный пузырь

Припев:
Не ищи, не ищи во мне изъяна
Нет, не все рождены от обезьяны
Ты люби, ты люби таким меня
Никогда не предам тебя-себя
Погрусти, когда я так далеко
Только верь, только верь, 
Знаю – нелегко
Я вернусь, ко мне нежно ты прикоснись
И тогда будет всё…

Это не лето, может осень пришла
Холодным дождём буквально всё залила
Расстаться проще, сложней понять
Чтоб всё решить надо просто обнять.
Припев – 2 раза
--------------------------------------------------------------

"Отпуск это"
Трусы и плавки в кучу быстро я собрал
Да ну ее работу я в гробу видал
Который год я  летом этоу нас солнца ждал
А этот дождик меня просто задолбал
Я в дьюти фри конкретного всего набрал
Струдом по сумкам и карманам распихал
Конечно в самолете стюардес достал
Так у меня же отпуск, я отдыхал.

Отпуск это, отпуск это, отпуск это - хорошо
Море это, море это, море тоже хорошо
Солнце это, солнце это - воспаленные печенки
Отпуск это, отпуск это - а где девченки?

Конечно привыкаешь когда все включено
А жареного мяса мало все равно
Я собираю вещи и смотрю в окно
На память взял халат, а второй за одно
В последний выходной мой друг в Люблино
Тащил меня домой, а я как бревно
Еще вчера нырял я за рыбкой на дно
А завтра на работу не охота но!!!

----------


## НиколаИчь

"Русский Ваня"

Я родился где чернозём
И теперь у меня столько зём,
Что всегда приоткрыта
Дверь в мой дом.
В день рожденья назло ни шиша,
Прибывают все не спеша.
Праздника так требует сильно душа.

И в Канаде, и в Австралии,
И в Египте, и в Германии
Только русский может так кулять.

Русский Ваня - это супер.
Русский Ваня - это best.
Русским пофиг Элис Купер.
Русский Ваня держал Брест.
Русский Ваня на баяне
Мурка - это rock&roll.
Русский Ваня отдыхает
Ему надо russian gerl.

И куда б не бросала судьба,
Русский виден издалека.
Если он то как брат, то она мне сестра.
Ты родился, где чернозём,
Ну земляк, так конечно пойдём
Был бы повод, а праздник мы точно найдём.

И в Канаде, и в Австралии,
И в Египте, и в Германии
Только русский может так гулять.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

"Слава Богу"

ЕСЛИ СТЫДНО - ЗНАЧИТ ВИДНО
Если слезы - значит больно
Если любит - она довольна
Если курим - команда вольно
Если сел - так была дела
И без дела много сидела
Не суди - судимым будешь
Только гнев к себе разбудешь

-----НА-НА-най-на много раз

Потерял я уже многих
И не знал всех по итоге
Просто жил как мне казалось
Мое серце надоРвааааалось
Слава богу - мне дорогу
показал и понемногу
я иду, терзаю уши 
и тревожу чьи-то души
Каждой ночью ко мне лезут
И от бога и от бесу
и по дуре и по пьяне
Часто мы стоим на гране

-----НА-НА-най-на много раз

Где-же к черту справедливость
Ровно шел, оно осталось
И для счастья - такая малость
Но и малость не досталась
Всем когда-нибудь, придется
Как не упирайся рогом
Только ты детей не трогай
Если Бог ты - так будь-же богом
=================================

и сюрпрайз, "Слава Богу" на украинском - перевод мой

ЯКЩО СОРОМ - ЗНАЧИТЬ ВИДНО
Якщо сльози - значить біль
Якщо любить - вона рада
Якщо палим - то не струнко
Якщо сів - так було діло
І без діла багато сіло
Не суди - судимим будеш
Тільки гнів до себе збудиш

-----НА-НА-най-на багато разів

Втратив я Уже багато
І не знав всіх поэтапно
Просто жив мені здавалось
Моє серце надірвааааалось
Слава богу - мені дорогу
показав і помалу
я іду, та бью баклуші
і турбую чьіто душі
Кожну нічь до мене лізуть
І від бога і від чорта
і по дурці і по пьяні
Часто ми стоїм на грані

-----НА-НА-най-на багато разів

Де-ж до біса справедливість
Рівно йшов, воно лишилось
І для щастя - така малость
Але й малость не дісталось
Всім коли-небудь, прийдеться
Як не упирайся рогом
Тільки ти дітей не трогай
Якщо Бог ти - так будь-же богом

----------


## НиколаИчь

Слова для бумаги

Слова Николаса Деринга

Оставлю слова, для бумаги
Бумага стерпит трепет и бред
Бумажные флаги и стяги
Для мнимых, подходят побед

Бумагаааааа и экран монитора
А в зеркале что? В душе взорвалось.
И выплеснут в сеть, на просторы
Что пережить вам довелось.

Оставьтееееее слова для бумаги
Найдите силы, встретиться вновь
О мудрооооом подумайте шагееееее
Как воскресить любовь

Вы просто, в глаза посмотрите
Друг другаaaa, ни в чём не виня
И в сердцеeee своём отыщитееееее
Искру вчерашнего дня.
---------------------------------------------------

Манцев Вадим - Сон мой

Она
Когда мне снились сладкие сны
И утро было, утром добрым
Как только сон мой покинешь ты
Утро станет дождливым, мокрым

Казалось раньше - могу сама
Всё в жизни делать, не напрягаться
А оказалось что без тебя
В самом простом не разобраться

Припев:
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Прошу - ты меня послушай

На-на-на-на-на-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Ты мой, мой-самый лучший

Он
Когда мне снятся сладкие сны
И сразу утро будет добрым
Как только сон мой покинешь ты
Утро станет дождливым, мокрым

Казалось раньше - могу я сам
Всё в жизни делать, не напрягаться
Как оказалось что без тебя
В самом простом не разобраться

Припев:
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Прошу - ты меня послушай

На-на-на-на-на-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Ты мой, мой-самый лучший

Проигрыш

Припев: Она
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Прошу - ты меня послушай

На-на-на-на-на-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Ты мой, мой-самый лучший

Припев: Он
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Прошу - ты меня послушай

На-на-на-на-на-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Ты сон мой, самый лучший

Припев: Вместе
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Прошу - ты меня послушай

На-на-на-на-на-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
На-на-на-на-ра-на
Ты сон мой, самый лучший
---------------------------------------------------


Целуй, ласкай

Остатки на губах помад
И все что нужно уже снято
Я предан ихний видел взгляд
Как ошибался непонятно

Я так давно тебя искал
И жизнь моя казалась адом
Ну какже я незамечал
Того кто был со мною рядом

Целуй, целуй 
Целуй меня пока я здесь
Целуй меня пока есть воздух
Ласкай ласкай
Ласкай меня пока я твой
Пока не разлучит реальность

Мне кажется сошел с ума
Что даже очень вероятно
Ведь адду мой это она
Куда смотрел я непонятно

Меня мотает по земле
Нигде другой такой не встретил
Я обниму еще сильней
Свою любимую на серце

Целуй, целуй 
Целуй меня пока я здесь
Целуй меня пока есть воздух
Ласкай ласкай
Ласкай меня пока я твой
Пока не разлучит реальность

проигрыш и припев
-----------------------------------------------------------

Ну, вот, скинул все что было у меня с текстов песен НикаДима.
Если где есть ошибки в тексте, то заранее прошу прощения - хохолЪ я :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/221.html

----------


## Nikadim

Всем привет!!!
1 пробный сайт - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/
Как соберется вся информация на нем, будет открыт новый сайт
nikadim.us:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

Классное название будет у сайта -  "Никадимус":biggrin:

----------


## Nikadim

Из архива скачать минуса - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/index/skachat_*********/0-72

----------


## Ладушка

http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/237.html
 Видео с концерта Анатолия Могилевского 
 На гитаре  солирует Вадим Манцев - ещё очень молодой, но уже  опытный талантливый гитарист  и аранжировщик.

----------


## Senia

> Из архива скачать минуса


Спасибо!!!.... :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

Дорогие друзья! Хочу познакомить вас с моим другом и очень хорошей певицей Раисой Саед-Шах.
Эти песни с ее нового альбома "Просыпается душа"
Скачать: http://m.nikadim.us/index/r_saed_shakh/0-217
Раиса Саед-Шах - "Просыпается душа"
Раиса Саед-Шах - "Два стихотворения"
Раиса Саед-Шах - "Когда меня не будет"
Раиса Саед-Шах - "Я не любви твоей прошу"
Возможно в скором времени будут выложены минуса некоторых песен.

----------


## Лев

> Хочу познакомить вас с моим другом и очень хорошей певицей Раисой Саед-Шах.


Великолепная певица! :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

*Nikadim*,
 Спасибо Вадим!

Певица замечательная! Каждая песня -  как спектакль. Так уметь  передать чувства через песню - редкий дар.

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни 
*Пятнадцать лет*
1.
Пятнадцать лет будет в сентябре
Но ты на двадцать тянешь вполне 
Фигура, фейс твои  - хоть куда
 И ты не против, «туда и сюда»
А дома мать,  отец опять пьют
 Когда придёшь, тебя снова побьют
Тебе не важно где ты  и с кем
 Твоей любви хватит всем

*Припев:*
Что же ты творишь, очнись моя радость
Это не любовь, а какая-то гадость
Небо голубое, а солнца не видно
 Мне не  всё равно. За державу обидно

2.
Пятнадцать лет будет в сентябре
Но ты на двадцать тянешь вполне 
Тебе не важно, где ты  и с кем
Твоей любви хватит всем

*Припев* 2 раза проигрыш и ещё пару раз))

За державу обидно! – 4 раза.

----------


## НиколаИчь

Новые плюса от Никадима:

Nikadim - "Курносая" 	
Nikadim - "15 лет" 
Nikadim - "Цыпа" 
Nikadim - "Боже мой"
Деникин - "Чердак"
Деникин - "В разведку" 
Nikadim - "Домой" 
Nikadim - "Гость"
Nikadim "Не курите девушки" 
Nikadim - "Пирожок" 
Nikadim - "Ключик" 
Nikadim - "Горем меньше"  
Nikadim - "Снег" 
Nikadim - "В зиму белую" 
Nikadim - "Я из тех" 
Nikadim - "Я к тебе качу" 
Nikadim - "Не говори" 
Nikadim - "Партизан"
Nikadim - "Пошла ты на" 
Nikadim - "Прости"  
Nikadim - "Шило на мыло" 
Nikadim - "Свобода" 
Nikadim - "Ты та самая" 
Nikadim - "Уровень"  
Nikadim - "В эту ночь" 
Nikadim - "Вася" 
Nikadim - "Я иду по росе" 
Nikadim - "Я тебя хочу" 
Nikadim - "Я качаю мп3"	 
Nikadim - "СОСулечка (MIX)

качать тут http://m.nikadim.us/index/skachat_mp3/0-40

может некоторые уже и есть на форуме, но я все-равно продублирую на всякий случай...

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни
*Курносая*

1.
Лишь в толпе заметил я твоё лицо
Снова повернулось времени кольцо
Возвратил мне милый, удивленный взгляд
Всё что  с нами было  двадцать лет назад
Девочка курносая – из далёких дней
Свет  рыжеволосый памяти моей
Стала ты красивой через двадцать лет
 Может быть счастливой, ну  а может  - нет

*Припев:*
Курносая,  рыжая
А ты хоть слово скажи
Курносая,  рыжая
Меня покидать не спеши

2.
 Та, за кем когда-то в детстве бегал я
Посреди Арбата смотрит на меня
 Улицы полоска, что прямее нет 
Стала перекрёстком нам за столько лет
Чем живёшь сегодня спрашивать боюсь
Вдруг о жизнь чужую снова обожгусь
Вдруг судьбы привычный дунет ветерок
И в толпе растает рыжий огонёк.

*Припев* 
Проигрыш
Припев ещё пару раз

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни
*По парам*
1.
Я ещё не понял, зачем так тебе
Чтоб стала не послушна рука
Я ещё не понял, зачем это мне
Чтоб от шеи сразу нога.
  Я ваще не понял, зачем так тебе
За каким  ты ходишь за мной?
Я ещё не понял,  зачем это мне
Но ответ ужасно простой!

*Припев*: 2 раза

  Пам , пам парам пам парам
Пора нам по парам
Пам , пам парам пам парам
По парам пора 

2.
Я  ещё не понял
Зачем же к тебе,  все липнут 
Словно мухи на мёд
Я ещё не понял,  
Зачем это мне?
 Со злости я куплю пулемёт!
 Я ваще не понял,  как вдруг  ты одна 
Так близко оказалась со мной
Я ещё не понял,  зачем это мне?
Но ответ был очень простой.

*Припев* – 2 раза.
Проигрыш
Припев -  ещё пару  раз)))
 чмок

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни
* Цыпа*
Начало  - базар двух тёток (мне не по кайфу ( ес  чес)

Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
А на шее цепочка
Мне  нравится пилоточка твоя
Цыпа, цыпа,  цыпочка
Я член кружочка
Член кружочка кройки и шитья

Цыпленок жареный 
Цыпленок пареный, 
Пошел по городу гулять. 
Его поймали, 
Арестовали, 
Велели паспорт показать. 

Прописки нету – 
Гони монету. 
Монеты нет – снимай штаны. 
Эй пацаны, зачем штаны?
Штаны цыпленку не нужны.
Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
А на шее цепочка
Мне  нравится пилоточка твоя
Цыпа, цыпа,  цыпочка
Я член кружочка
Член кружочка кройки и шитья

Была бы шляпа, пальто из драпа,
А к ним живот и голова
 Была бы водка, а к водке глотка
А остальное трын-трава

Цыпленок жареный 
Цыпленок пареный, 
Пошел по городу гулять.
Эй пацаны, зачем штаны?
Не надо цыпу обижать

Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
А на шее цепочка
Мне  нравится пилоточка твоя
Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
Я член кружочка
Член кружочка кройки и шитья      2 раза

Проигрыш…

Эй пацаны, зачем штаны?
Не надо цыпу обижать

Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
А на шее цепочка
Мне  нравится пилоточка твоя
Цыпа, цыпа, цыпа, цыпочка
Я член кружочка
Член кружочка кройки и шитья  
Член кружочка кройки и шитья  
Член кружочка кройки и шитья

----------


## НиколаИчь

Ладушка спасибо!

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни
 ( мне понравилась очень!)

*Веснушки*
1.
Мы с тобой друзья, но не больше дальше всё сложней
Ты больна другим я сам вчера всё видел
У тебя веснушки и ты  из дома несколько дней 
Мне не звонишь, не выходишь 
Ну как же тебя он так сильно обидел!

*Припев:*
Ёлки-палки! Ты не прячь веснушки!
И не плачь по пустякам в подушку
Не красней когда он так смеётся – обойдётся!
Ёлки-палки! Пусть он чешет мимо!
Он дурак, он точно – Чипполино!
Ты не для него, я это знаю – отвечаю!

2.
 Ну, скажи, зачем тебе эта головная боль?
Ты на первом месте, потом лишь только Бритни Спирс!
Он такой, я знаю специально на твою мозоль
Не позвонил. 
Выходи,  ну  и что ж  он тебя так сильно обидел!

*Припев*
Проигрыш*
 Припев* ещё пару раз))) чмок

----------


## Ладушка

Текст песни

*В разведку*

1.
Сегодня снова мне идти в бой. 
Я сам назначил встречу с тобой
Ты не дождёшься, чтоб было б мне жаль
За этот  подвиг  я дал бы медаль
Ты катастрофа, ты ураган
 Ты самый мощный в мире вулкан
Ты энерджайзер, ты динамит
Знаю точно, никто не забыт

*Припев:*
 Я б в разведку взял такую 
В фиолетовых штанах
В жёлто-розовых ботинках 
 И с серёжкой на губах
Да ещё  татуировка у неё есть на груди
 То ли левой, то ли правой 
С микроскопом не найти

2.
Когда не знаешь, не говори
Таких моделей всего раз, два ,три
Такой фасончик не отыскать
Но если ищешь, то можешь попасть
Она цунами, она ФСБ
Она кто против  -  «не понимэ»
Теперь не страшен враг мне любой
С нею  - я самый отважный герой!

*Припев* 
Проигрыш 
*Припев* ещё разок…

Я б в разведку взял такую 
В фиолетовых штанах
В жёлто-розовых ботинках 
 И с серёжкой на губах


 чмок))

----------


## Nikadim

Спасибо Лада!  :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать минус "Попури Кино" (лето) - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/skachat_*********/0-72
Почему (Лето)? Потому что существует 2 варианта. Второй длиннее на 3 муз. композиции из кинофильмов. И предназначен для зимнего сугреву на летних танцплощадках:wink:

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Nikadim*,
 Вадим, побывал, полазил..........Все очень классно, с удовольствием послушал и посмотрел!!! Спасибо за творчество!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Senia

> Хочу познакомить вас с моим другом и очень хорошей певицей Раисой Саед-Шах.


Если не ошибаюсь в 1989-90 на ТВ клип вышел на песню КОГДА НИБУДЬ... :Ok: 
К сожалению в сети не смог найти.
*Nikadim*,
 Спасибо за ссылки на Её новые работы.

----------


## Nikadim

24 июля на Таганке открытие клуба авторской песни - http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/241/243.html
Там же 5 сентября пройдет мой сольный концерт в День рождения!!!
Приглашаю всех :Pivo:

----------


## Nikadim

http://video.mail.ru/mail/manzev/147/244.html

----------


## НиколаИчь

Для желающих смотреть видео-ролики Никадима в формате DVD
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/skachat_dvd/0-294
С уважением Николаич.

----------


## Nikadim

Дорогие друзья!
Предлагаю Вам для скачивания альбом "Избранная лирика Никадима № 1".
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/skachat_sbornik_1/0-290
В который вошло 25  песен, такие как:
"Слова для бумаги", "Не ищи", "Жаль", "Мои стихи", "Целуй-ласкай" и другие.

Во втором альбоме "Избранная лирика Никадима № 1 (минуса WAV)", 
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/sbornik_minusov_wav/0-311
находится 24 минуса формате WAV и тексты этих же песен.
Желаю вам приятного прослушивания!

----------


## Nikadim

http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/gorjac...by_pljus/0-314
Nikadim - "Горячие губы" плюс
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/gorjac...by_minus/0-317
Nikadim - "Горячие губы" минус

----------


## Ладушка

*Горячие губы*

*1.*Давай попробуем как встарь
Присядем без обид 
И развернём букварь
 Первый букварь любви
Пройдём по собственным следам
От радости к беде
 И прочитаем по слогам
 О собственной судьбе

* Припев:*
 А – апрель нашей  встречи
 Б - бульвары у  Трубной
 В - волос твоих ветер
 Г -  горячие губы      / 2 раза

*2.*От первых слов,  до первых слёз 
 Недалека тропа
 А расстоянье, как  наркоз  – не действует пока
И как по стуже плачет лёд, когда пришла весна
 И также не выносим рассвет
Когда один без сна
*
 Припев тот же* и тоже два разика)))


Когда поёшь "Волос твоих вееетер" -  балдею! :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> От первых слов, до первых слёз
> Недалека тропа


 :Ok:

----------


## paterka

*Никадим*  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

5 сентября Авторский вечер в День рождения! - http://www.m.nikadim.us/
Таганка 12 Клуб Альма-Матер - http://www.almamaterclub.ru/main/big/august/
В гостях Анатолий Могилевский, Раиса Саед-Шах, Александр Степаненко (сакс Группы Браво, Динамик)
и другие авторы исполнители, поэты и писатели!
Добро пожаловать! Буду рад встрече!!!
С уважением Ник.

----------


## Ладушка

Мой. друг!
  Наверное я неправильная фанатка)))
При встрече с тобой даже  не подумала сфоткаться...
Поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
  Твоё творчество мне настолько близко, что кажется, что мы с тобой одной крови...
 Хочу  пожелать тебе только одного (любовь, счастье,  достаток у тебя есть). 
 ВЕРЬ В СЕБЯ!!!

----------


## lhava

:smile:  молодец Никадим!

----------


## Nikadim

Дорогие друзья.
Рад сообщить вам что при поддержке MAKSTV WMA Music Distribution Label - http://www.wmamusic.co.cc/]http://www.wmamusic.co.cc/ вышел в свет мой новый альбом NikaDim'а "Love Manual" который можно заказать или скачать здесь: - http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/lov...al/id398087281
Этот альбом СЕГОДНЯ только вышел в Америке и скачать его возможно пока что только там.
Приятного прослушивания!
Обложка альбома

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю! Надо обмыть.

----------


## Kliakca

> новый альбом NikaDim'а "Love Manual"


Интересные вариации и композиции. Люблю талантливых людей!

----------


## Буча

Никадим, случайно набрела на эту темку, скачала одну песню и засосало, песни твои равнодушным человека оставить не могут. СПАСИБО за творчество!!! Обидно только кого по телеку показывают, поют десятилетиями одно и то-же, и бездарностей пруд пруди, а действительно талантливые люди... Ты большой умница и талант!!!

----------


## НиколаИчь

ПРЕМЬЕРА ПЕСНИ
15-го Ноября в "АЛЬМА-МАТЕР" на Таганке в День Рождения Андрея Куряева состоялась премьера совместной песни А.Куряева и Никадима "Листья падают вверх"

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать (минус) "Листья падают вверх"  - http://files.mail.ru/6Y3AB8
Скачать (минус+бек) "Листья падают вверх" - http://files.mail.ru/WQ5P2C

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю!
 Вот бы ещё плюс в хорошем качестве услышать. Слова не все разобрала

* Листья падают вверх*

 1. Листья падают вниз
  Посмотри……..( не поняла кто)))
  Танцует стриптиз
  Мы с тобой не ведали в предательство птиц
  Мы с тобой надеялись найти компромисс
  ……………(тоже не понятны слова)
  Это просто каприз
  В скайпе нет
  Мне скажешь -  что компьютер завис
   Всё, что мы не делаем – сплошной импровиз
  Мы с тобой, наверное, не там родились
  Адреса потеряны

_Припев:_
   А хочешь - останься
  А хочешь - напейся
   Но только - не майся
   Но только - не смейся
   Сегодня погаснешь
   А завтра воскреснешь
   И так всегда будет
   Пока в любовь веришь

  2. Фотографии снов
  Словно листья каблуком   пронзаешь без слов
  Не уйти от осени, от этих ветров
   Падают дождями слёзы разных  миров
  Пьяными осколками

_Припев:_
   А хочешь - останься
  А хочешь - напейся
   Но только - не майся
   Но только - не смейся
   Сегодня погаснешь
   А завтра воскреснешь
   И так всегда будет
   Пока в любовь веришь
_Проигрыш_
   Припев – 2 раза
*Листья падают вверх*

----------


## Ладушка

Исправленный вариант

Листья уносят вниз
 Посмотри на небо - снег над нами завис
 Мы с тобой не верили в предательство птиц
Мы с тобой надеялись найти компромисс
 Льётся дождь в истерике...

Это просто каприз
  В скайпе нет
  Мне скажешь -  что компьютер завис
   Всё, что мы не делаем – сплошной импровиз
  Мы с тобой, наверное, не там родились
  Адреса потеряны

_Припев:_
   А хочешь - останься
  А хочешь - напейся
   Но только - не майся
   Но только - не смейся
   Сегодня погаснешь
   А завтра воскреснешь
   И так всегда будет
   Пока в любовь веришь

  2. Фотографии снов
  Словно листья каблуком   пронзаешь без слов
  Не уйти от осени, от этих ветров
   Падают дождями слёзы разных  миров
  Пьяными осколками

_Припев:_
   А хочешь - останься
  А хочешь - напейся
   Но только - не майся
   Но только - не смейся
   Сегодня погаснешь
   А завтра воскреснешь
   И так всегда будет
   Пока в любовь веришь
_Проигрыш_
   Припев – 2 раза
*Листья падают вверх*

----------


## Nikadim

Дальний свет. Плюс и минус на форуме должен быть.

----------


## Nikadim

В зиму белую. Север ГОА.

----------


## Nikadim

5.09.2010 Анатолий Могилевский у Никадима на Таганке в Альма-Матер.

----------


## Nikadim

Никадим в Альма - Матер.

----------


## НиколаИчь

Премьера песни Никадима 
"Женщина моей судьбы"
Прослушать ее возможно, пока, только здесь http://www.m.nikadim.us/
На эти стихи Анны Саед-Шах Д.Тухманов написал свой вариант песни "Посвящение другу" который исполняли Иосиф Кобзон и Александр Буйнов.

----------


## Ладушка

*НиколаИчь*,
Спасибо!
 Супер песня! Исполнено с чувством! Балдею от этого голоса!
Успеха Вадиму! :Pig Ball:

----------


## НиколаИчь

Минус новой песни Никадима "Женщина моей мечты"
Плюс здесь

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim "Он ее не любил"


плюс http://files.mail.ru/5WTXFD

----------


## НиколаИчь

Минус песни Никадима  "Он ее не любил" скачать можно здесь http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/nikadi...e_ljubil/0-367

----------


## НиколаИчь

Он никогда её не любил
И не дарил цветов и конфет
И проверял как пропеллер на взлёт
И так прожил почти с ней десять лет

Он между делом её обнимал
И подытоживал формулы фраз
Порой гнездился поверх одеял
И получал там какой-то экстаз

(проигрыш)

Он отучал её от вопросов 
И обвинял в несчастной любви
Он повторял о прежних занозах
То, что на сердце остались следы

Она блаженно верила в чудо
Искала повод для радостных встреч
И виновато твердила, не буду
Позволь мне только сон твой стеречь

(проигрыш)

Он никогда тебя не любил
И не дарил цветов и конфет
И проверял как пропеллер на взлёт
И так прожил с тобой десять лет

Он никогда тебя не любил
В чужих постелях тепло оставлял
И он давно же тебя отпустил
А я давно такую искал

И он давно же тебя отпустил
А я давно такую искал

----------


## Nikadim

Моя новая песня - "Не ставятся точки" на стихи Анетты Руж.
Песня из нового альбома "Стиходелическая лирика" Приобрести его можно будет на моем сольном концерте 8 Марта в "Альма-Матер" на Таганке или тут в mp3.
Послушать или скачать "Не ставятся точки" - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/ne_sta...a_tochki/0-371
С уважением Ник.

----------


## НиколаИчь

Новая песня Никадима "Не ставятся точки" 


плюс http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/ne_sta...a_tochki/0-371
минус http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/tochki_minus/0-372

----------


## НиколаИчь

Стихи Анетты Руж

Не ставятся точки
Память страницы из жизни листает
Боль то вскипает , то вдруг угасает
Как миражами из прошлого лица
Не подчиниться б , не подчиниться
И не поверив в её неизбежность
Жизни вкусив и полёт и безбрежность
И замыкая грехов вереницу
Нас ……. воспарит белою птицей
В взглядах зеркальных неба кусочки
В муках рождаются верные строчки
В душу по венам небо втекает
И отражает , всё отражает
В вечном потоке и по спирали
Чтобы вписаться и в явь и в не ждали
Капают буквы , плавятся строчки
И в рифму и в песни не ставятся точки
Прячутся звуки , прячутся тайны
Болью разлуки , где то на грани
Косо сплетаясь просто без фальши
Стройным аккордом всё глубже , всё дальше
Прячутся звуки , прячутся тайны 
Болью разлуки , где то на грани
Косо сплетаясь просто без фальши
Стройным аккордом всё глубже , всё дальше
Небо сочится синью безкрайней
До горизонта звёздною тканью
Запеленает хрупкую душу
И звездопадом с выше обрушит
Сор откровений как ручейками
В тело вольётся запечатляя
В взглядах зеркальных неба кусочки
Просто без фальши не ставятся точки
Небо сочится синью безкрайней
До горизонта звёздною тканью
Запеленает хрупкую душу
И звездопадом с выше обрушит
   Проигрыш
В вечном потоке и по спирали
Чтобы вписаться и в явь и в не ждали
Капают буквы , плавятся строчки
И в рифму и в песни не ставятся точки
Прячутся звуки , прячутся тайны
Болью разлуки , где то на грани
Куцо сплетаясь просто без фальши
Стройным аккордом всё глубже , всё дальше
Сор откровений как ручейками
В тело вольётся завпечатляя 
В взглядах зеркальных неба кусочки
Просто без фальши не ставятся точки
Небо сочится синью безкрайней
До горизонта звёздною тканью
Запеленает хрупкую душу
И звездопадом с выше обрушит

И наслаждаясь мгновением каждым
Преодолеть все преграды однажды
И победив притяженье земное
Жизни прими нечто иное

----------


## Nikadim

Раиса Саед-Шах у Никадима в гостях 5.09.2010

----------


## Nikadim

Премьера песни "Я хочу все же знать"
Прослушать или скачать можно на сайте - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/ja_khochu_znat/0-373
Приятных Вам выходных!
С уважением Ник.

----------


## Ладушка

> Приятных Вам выходных!


Спасибо!





> Премьера песни "Я хочу все же знать"


 Поздравляю с премьерой! Не стоишь на месте.
 Но своё мнение или не мнение  все же выскажу или не выскажу. Не пойму, или пойму то ли нравится мне эта песня или не песня,  то ли не нравится... :Blink: 
 Будь или не будь, сделай же что-нибудь.ИМХО :Smile3:

----------


## Nikadim

8 Марта в Альме на Таганке авторский вечер

----------


## Садкоva

*Nikadim*, плюс еще одна поклонница Вашего творчества в моем , скромном, лице. Вы супер!

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Боже мой + http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/bozhe_moj/0-236
2 день пробую залить + и - в расширенный режим. Не смог - не умею. 
Может кто поможет?

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Прикоснись (Из нового альбома "Не ставятся точки 2011")

----------


## Лев

> NikaDim - Прикоснись (Из нового альбома "Не ставятся точки 2011")


Прикоснулся... :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

*"Прикоснись"*
 Дуэтные песни  получаются очень даже симпатичными.  
Спасибо! Успеха! :Tender:

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim 
Название альбома: "Love Manual" 
Год выпуска альбома: 2010 
Количество треков: 14
Формат: mp3 
Качество (258 кбит\с) 
Размер файла (97.07Мб)


1 Words For The Paper Nikadim 2:54.
2 It Is A Pity Nikadim 4:39
3 Thank God Nikadim 3:28
4 Do Not Search Nikadim 3:12
5 I Know All Nikadim 4:14
6 My Dream Nikadim 3:18
7 Kiss-Caress Nikadim 3:23
8 I'm One Of Those Nikadim 3:25
9 Well Unless Love Nikadim 4:13
10 The Headlight Nikadim 5:36
11 Return Nikadim 4:07
12 Love Manual Nikadim 2:21
13 It Is A Pity (Karaoke) Nikadim 4:41
14 Do Not Search (Karaoke)
СКАЧАТЬ БЕСПЛАТНО
http://ifolder.ru/22334848
Можно и за деньги - http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/lov...al/id398087281
А можно и с сайта NikaDim'а - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/love_manual/0-378

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim 8 марта на Таганке 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Целуй-Ласкай 8 Марта 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Он ее не любил - NikaDim 8 Марта на Таганке в Альме 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Букварь любви - NikaDim 8 Марта на Таганке в Альме 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Не ищи - NikaDim 8 Марта на Таганке в Альме 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Прикоснись - NikaDim 8 Марта на Таганке в Альма Матер 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Название альбома: "My Poetry"
Год выпуска альбома: 2010
Количество треков: 14
Формат: mp3
Качество (258 кбит\с)
Размер файла (100.07Мб)

1 My Poetry Nikadim 3:34
2 Will Dream Such Nikadim 3:15
3 I Draw The Dream Nikadim 3:28
4 My Love Nikadim 4:06
5 When One Nikadim 2:52
6 The Visitor Nikadim 4:04
7 Love Without Words Nikadim 4:38
8 In White Winter Nikadim 4:06
9 My Heart Nikadim 3:28
10 Do Not Betray Me Nikadim 3:53
11 The Star Nikadim 4:39
12 Forgive Nikadim 3:45
13 Will Live Nikadim 4:50
14 My Love (Karaoke) Nikadim 4:09
СКАЧАТЬ БЕСПЛАТНО - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/my_poetry/0-379
Можно и за деньги - http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/my-poetry/id404209875

----------


## Nikadim

Чума - 8 Марта на Таганке в Альма-Матер 2011

----------


## Ладушка

> Прикоснись - NikaDim 8 Марта на Таганке в Альма Матер 2011


 Машенька - молодчинка! Живёт в песне!
Обожаю ваше дуэтное исполнение! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Nikadim

Любовь без слов - 8 Марта в Альма-Матер 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Теряю контроль - 8 Марта в Альма-Матер 2011

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********net/981587.jpg[/IMG]
  Презентую новый альбом, моего друга.
   Вадим Манцев .
* NikaDim.* 
* «Не ставятся точки»* 

 Этот альбом  состоит из 14 песен.  Если проследить за  всем творчеством этого автора, можно смело  этот альбом назвать как «новый взгляд на жизнь». Песни не мальчика, а мужа… Мужчины, который смотрит на  всё уже опытным взглядом, пытается найти смысл в своей жизни, в любви , в дружбе… 
 Песня из раннего творчества –  тематика «15 лет» актуальна  до сих пор.
  Прибавьте к этому  голос и мелодию, которые  будоражат чувства  - получите море положительных эмоций от прослушивания. И будете возвращаться  ещё не раз к полюбившимся песням.
 И самое важное,  точки ещё не поставлены – ждём продолжения.
 Творческих удачных работ и  большой популярности тебе,  Вадим! 

Скачать файл 01 - НЕ СТАВЯТСЯ ТОЧКИ.mp3
Скачать файл 02 - ПРИКОСНИСЬ.mp3
Скачать файл 03 - ОН ЕЕ НЕ ЛЮБИЛ.mp3
Скачать файл 04 - Я ХОЧУ ВСЕ ЖЕ ЗНАТЬ.mp3
Скачать файл 05 - БОЖЕ МОЙ.mp3
Скачать файл 06 - ХВАТИТ ВСЕМ.mp3
Скачать файл 07 - ОПЯТЬ 25.mp3
Скачать файл 08 - ЛИСТЬЯ ПАДАЮТ ВВЕРХ.mp3
Скачать файл 09 - ЖЕНЩИНА СУДЬБЫ.mp3
Скачать файл 10 - РАЗРЫВАЮ ТИШИНУ.mp3
Скачать файл 11 - ЗА РЕКОЮ ОСЕНЬ.mp3
Скачать файл 12 - СЛОВА ДЛЯ БУМАГИ.mp3
Скачать файл 13 -  МОИ СТИХИ.mp3
Скачать файл 14 - ТЕРЯЮ КОНТРОЛЬ.mp3

На понравившиеся песни можно скачать минуса на сайте автора

----------


## Ладушка

Скачать весь архив можно здесь
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/tochki/0-380

----------


## Nikadim

Листья падают вверх - 8 Марта в Альма-Матер 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim Я хочу все же знать 4-12 апреля 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim Будем жить 12 апреля 2011

----------


## Nikadim

"Не плач" - сл и муз В Манцева (Nikadim)
http://nikadima.3dn.ru/RAZNOE/viktor...v-ne_plach.mp3

"Рюмачку нальем" - сл. В.Королев, муз. аранж и соло-гитара В Манцева (Nikadim)
http://nikadima.3dn.ru/RAZNOE/viktor...chku_nalem.mp3

http://nikadima.3dn.ru/RAZNOE/viktor...aya_samaya.mp3

"Ты та самая" - слова и музыка В Манцева (Nikadim) исполняет Виктор Королёв, аранжировка Фисун.

Сергей Любавин, Андрей Алексин, Виктор Королев, Никадим (Вадим Манцев) Сергей Фисун у Виктора Королёва отмечают выход очередного альбома.

Никадим и Сергей Фисун со своей половинкой.


Виктор Королёв, Андрей Алексин, Никадим (Вадим Манцев), Сергей Фисун с женой


Сергей Любавин, Андрей Алексин, Виктор Королев, Никадим (Вадим Манцев)

----------


## Ладушка

:flower: 
Красавчики! Хорошо  посидели? А что за альбом? Королёвский?

----------


## Ладушка

Новая песня Вадима Манцева
*"Трамвай так звонко..."*
 Песня про жизнь и как всегда - "в точку"!
http://webfile.ru/5322208
 Твори, дорогой! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim 23 05 2011 КОЛОКОЛА

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Целуй ласкай 23 05 2011

----------


## Nikadim



----------


## Nikadim

Инструментальная версия песни "Вернись"

----------


## Nikadim



----------


## Ладушка

Вадим,  куда показываешь дорогу?

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Колокола. 13.06.2011. Видео с вчерашнего концерта.

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - "Нет слов"
Cкачать музыкальную композицию можно тут
http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/ne_nado_slov/0-383

----------


## Мастер

Никадим, послушала твои песни и влюбилась в тебя в твои песни в Машу. Не теряю надежды увидеть тебя на большой эстраде, ведь большому кораблю должно быть большое плавание. Не теряй надежды! Скинула ссылки на твой сайт друзьям, может с помощью инета ты пробьёшься, не можешь не пробиться, ты должен пробиться!

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Русский Ваня 2005

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Да ты Чума

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Шило на мыло

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - А я бомблю

----------


## Nikadim

Минус " А за окном колокола"
формат wav
http://files.mail.ru/XGU5AH

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Not dipped (Не ближний свет) - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/nikadi..._blizhnij_svet

----------


## Kliakca

> (Не ближний свет)


Шикарная музыка и классное исполнение!

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - I tear the silence (Я разрываю тишину).

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Сон мой. С концерта 13.06.2011

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Инструментальная версия "Вернись"

----------


## Nikadim

Никадим Вернись

----------


## Nikadim

Как оказалось, это одна из﻿ самых последних записей "живых" концертов нашей любимой Людмилы Гурченко! В этом же зале на Таганке в Альма-Матер.
http://nikadim.us/forum/viewthread.p...2&thread_id=29

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать плюс Опять 25 - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/vot_opjat_25/0-375
Скачать минус Опять 25 - http://www.m.nikadim.us/index/vot_opjat_25/0-391

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Странная жизнь. Сергиев Посад. 17.07.2011



Nikadim. Конкурс Сердце России. Финал 2 - место

----------


## Ладушка

Поздравляю с такой почётной оценкой твоего таланта!

----------


## Kliakca

> Nikadim - Странная жизнь.


Класссссс!!!!!!

----------


## Nikadim



----------


## Nikadim

муз. Nikadim

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim Целуй в Глухаре 24 07 2011

----------


## Nikadim

Группа Ener-Gizer спасается от жары. № 1



ДЕМО ГРУППЫ ENER-GIZER БЕЗ КОНТАКТОВ+НОВЫЕ ПЛОЩАДКИ
Сфера деятельности: корпоративные мероприятия, частные вечеринки и клубные выступления.

----------


## Kliakca

> муз. Nikadim


Ролик вызвал и слёзы и радость! Спасибо.

----------


## НиколаИчь

Эта песня Никадима вызвала у нас с ним много споров и противоречий, как по музыке, так и по тексту... мы так и не смогли прийти к единому мнению. Пока остановились на этом, промежуточном, варианте текста (Никадима припев, мои куплеты), но это еще не готовая песня, а демо. 

Выставляю песню *NikaDim - Ципа (демо)* на тест.
СКАЧАТЬ-ПРОСЛУШАТЬ
Хотелось-бы почитать комментарии, ну а нет, так нет....

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - В эту ночь. Парк Сокольники 31.08.2011

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Инструментальная версия "Целуй-Ласкай"

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Вот опять 25. Инструментальная версия. 


Скачать - Вот опять 25. Инструментальная версия - http://mv.nikadim.us/audio/25-2m-instrumental.mp3
Скачать песню - http://m.nikadim.us/Audio/opjat_25_solo-2m.mp3
Скачать минус - http://vm.nikadim.us/MINUSA/nikadim-opjat_25-minus.mp3

----------


## Senia

*Nikadim*, 
Спасибо!!!!.....Всегда с огромным удовольствием смотрим Твоё творчество ... :Ok:

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - "Где то там" инструментальная версия "Моя любовь" из альбома 2011 "Не надо слов"

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать "Где-то там" инструментал - http://m.nikadim.us/Audio/gde_to_tam...ntalfono-m.mp3
Скачать плюс - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Audio/moya_lubov.mp3
Скачать минус - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Minusa/moya_lubov.mp3

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - "Вернись" инструментальная версия 


скачать - http://nikadim.us/forum/viewthread.p...0&thread_id=50

----------


## Ладушка

Интересным получился микс "Ну разве это любовь"  :Ok: 
Я её  сразу же видела дуэтной. Теперь это воплотилось в разговор двух...  + шикарная аранжировка!

----------


## Nikadim

Слава богу 
скачать - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Audio/SLAVA_BOGU.mp3

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - "Гость" инструментальная версия

----------


## Ладушка

Не перестаю удивляться  обширности таланта  этого человека.
 Когда впервые познакомилась с его творчеством, меня зацепили слова в его песнях.
 И  манера подачи смысла была своеобразной, не похожей  на других исполнителей.
 Мне тогда казалось, что именно слова – важны.
 И вот новое открытие – альбом инструментальной музыки.
 У меня нет слов, чтобы описать,  какое волшебное состояние получаешь от прослушивания композиций.  А может они и не нужны?
[IMG]http://*********org/2186725.jpg[/IMG]

* Новый альбом Вадима Манцева «Не надо слов» - это надо слушать!*

Здесь
http://nikadim.us/data/words.rar

----------


## manja

*Nikadim*, 
спасибо тебе за красивую музыку..
за минутки раздумий...
это очень ценно..
ладушка и тебе спасибо

----------


## Ладушка

Вадим, поздравляю тебя с днём рождения!
  Если тебе будет хреново - пиши!
 Если тебе будет классно - пиши!
 Когда тебе нечем заняться - пиши!
 Даже если ты очень занят - пиши!
ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТВОЁ ТВОРЧЕСТВО - В ЛЮБОМ ЕГО ПРОЯВЛЕНИИ - ЦЕПЛЯЕТ!
Пусть тебе улыбается удача и пусть все мечты сбываются!

----------


## НиколаИчь

ПРЯМАЯ ТРАНСЛЯЦИЯ КОНЦЕРТА NikaDim'а

Дорогие друзья! 
Сегодня 05.09.2011Г. на СМОТРИ КОМ создан канал прямой видеотрансляции с АЛЬМА-МАТЕР на Таганке творческого вечера Никадима.
http://smotri.com/broadcast/view/?id=6190630
НАЧАЛО ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ В 20:00

----------


## Nikadim

С концерта 5 сентября 2011 на Таганке в Альма-Матер.
Nikadim - Странная жизнь


Nikadim - Рисую


Nikadim - Не надо слов


Продолжение следует.

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - У края неба. 


скачать -  http://nikadim.us/forum/viewthread.p...1079#post_1079

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim. Чума у Петровича 28.09.2011 



Nikadim. Инструментал .Вернись У Петровича 28.09.2011

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim. Ницца. Слова для бумаги.

----------


## Nikadim

17 Октября в "АЛЬМА-МАТЕР"
Москва Таганская пл. 12
Soltan & Nikadim

----------


## Nikadim

Игорь Тальков - 1 часть. 1996 год 



Игорь Тальков - 2 часть. 1996 год 



Игорь Тальков - 3 часть. 1996 год

----------


## Nikadim

Н Деринг. Стиходелика 2011. Nikadim - У края неба 



Nikadim - Не ищи 10 10 2011 



NikaDim - Случай из жизни

----------


## Nikadim

Уже сегодня 17.10.2011
На Таганке в Альма-Матер Soltan & Nikadim
Начало в 20.00
Премьера песни - "Зажги огонь"

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - В эту ночь. 31.10.2011 на Таганке в Альма Матер

----------


## Nikadim

Сборник. Сотворение - № 1
Презентация которого состоялась 31.10.2011 года в Большом зале АЛЬМА-МАТЕР. 
Серия "СОТВОРЕНИЕ" - это очередной этап развития Творческого Движения поэтов и бардов СТИХОДЕЛИКА.


Год выпуска альбома: 2011
Количество треков: 19
Формат: mp3 - 256
Размер файла (117 Мб)
Прямая ссылка - http://nikadim.us/data/Ykray.rar

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Слова для ... 3 11 2011 на Таганке в Альма Матер

----------


## Nikadim

Эх, зима скоро, НОВЫЙ ГОД, сенокос для музыкантов... время корпоративов, время когда все нормальные люди отдыхают а музыканты работают.

Так, для общего ознакомления... может кому и пригодится.
Кавер группа Ener-Gizer. Du Hast. Арбат Хард рок кафе.




Кавер группа Ener-Gizer. Искала тебя. Арбат Хард рок кафе



Кавер группа Ener-Gizer Billie Jean (mix)

----------


## Black Lord

> Кавер группа Ener-Gizer.


Приятно было послушать хорошее исполнение под Майкла Джексона.
Спасибо за труд.

----------


## Kliakca

> Кавер группа Ener-Gizer. Искала тебя. Арбат Хард рок кафе


Я тут...это...похулиганила... :Blush2:

----------


## Nikadim

> Я тут...это...похулиганила...


 Спасибо Клякса :flower:  Почаще бы таких хулиганских примеров :Smile3:

----------


## Kliakca

> Почаще бы


Было бы из чего... :Smile3:  Хорошего материала нуль... :Tu:

----------


## Nikadim

[QUOTE=Kliakca;4212333]Было бы из чего... :Smile3:  Хорошего материала нуль... :Tu: 

Спасибо Kliakca :flower:  Найди меня в скайпе - maltik

----------


## Kliakca

> Найди меня в скайпе - maltik


Я не пользуюсь скайпом, нашла в агенте, хотя неделю назад отправила в личку письмо, но ответ не получила.
Теперь мой лимит времени исчерпан, у самой подготовка к серьёзным мероприятиям.
Приятно было похулиганить... :Smile3:

----------


## Nikadim

Мария из Группы Ener-Gizer в фильме Тайский вояж Степаныча

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Nikadim

Приглашаю на Старый Новый год 13.01.2012 на Таганку в Альма-Матер

В этот день на Таганке:

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Инструментал

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Не ставятся точки

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim на концерте у Анатолия Могилевского 3 01 2012

----------


## Nikadim

Приглашаю на Таганку в клуб Альма-Матер на Старый Новый год 13.01.2012
 Билеты онлайн - http://almamaterclub.ru/afishaNew/afishaNew_40717.html

----------


## Nikadim

Nika-Dim с концерта 5.09.2011 "Прикоснись"

----------


## Kliakca

Класс! :Yes4:

----------


## Садкоva

*Nikadim*, - Вы, талантище! Прикасаясь к вашему творчеству начинаешь жить с ощущением счастья! Я радуюсь, что  такие люди ЕСТЬ на земле. Вдохновения,благополучия  и здоровья вам от всего сердца!

----------


## Nikadim

Демо Nika-Dim № 1
Ближайший концерт 13.01.2012 на Старый Новый год


Форум Nikadim где можно скачать песни - http://nikadim.us/forum/index.php

----------


## Nikadim

Дуэт Nika- Dima 13.01.2012 Старый Новый год на Таганке

----------


## Nikadim

Пирожок от NikaDim 13.01.2012



Nika Dim 13 01 2012



С Крещением 2012 в Кузьминках

----------


## Nikadim

Еще ролик с концерта на Старый Новый год. 13.01.2012
Ближайший сольный концерт 8 МАРТА на Таганке в Альма-Матер

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Слава Богу


песня - http://nikadim.3dn.ru/Audio/SLAVA_BOGU.mp3

----------


## Nikadim

Я из тех

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - Я хочу все же знать. 13.01.2012



Nikadim - Приснится же

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim на Стиходелике 5 февраля 2012



Заказ билетов онлайн на 8 МАРТА - http://almamaterclub.ru/main/calendar/March/

----------


## Nikadim

Премьера песни в полной версии будет 8 Марта 2012.
NikaDim - "Луною ты плыла" (Демо)

----------


## Nikadim

14-го февраля 2012 года - конкурсная программа фестиваля 'Солдаты России' в киноконцертном зале ВОВ на Поклонной горе. В отборочном туре лучших исполнителей военной песни примет участие группа 'Ника-Дим и Деникин' с песней 'Я ухожу'. 
На Поклонную вход свободный.

----------


## Nikadim

23 Годовщина вывода Советских Войск из Афганистана.
VII Московский Международный фестиваль «Афганской» солдатской песни «Солдаты России» Деникин и группа НикаДим с песней - "Я УХОЖУ" в конкурсной программе 14 февраля 2012 года в Концертном зале Центрального музея Великой Отечественной войны на Поклонной горе.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Что принесёт весна?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr_ua-GNLdk

----------


## Nikadim

> NikaDim - Что принесёт весна?
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr_ua-GNLdk

----------


## Nikadim

Скачать Весну - http://files.mail.ru/5FD8EA

----------


## Nikadim

8 Марта на Таганке:
Гости программы - друзья НикаДима
Раиса Саед Шах Просыпается Душа

----------


## Nikadim

Александр Степаненко саксофон гр Динамик. гр. Браво



После концертной программы Дискотека в большом зале...

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Ночь (Дуэт)


скачать - http://files.mail.ru/GOVC6Y

----------


## Nikadim

В гостях у NikaDim - Александр Степаненко саксофон гр. Динамик, гр. Браво на Таганке в Альма-Матер 8 Марта 2012г

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Капелька (Финал концерта 8 Марта 2012)



30 Марта NikaDim и Ener-Gizer в Красноярске.

----------


## Nikadim

Странная жизнь. В качественной студийной записи - звучит впервые.

----------


## Ладушка

> Странная жизнь. В качественной студийной записи - звучит впервые.


Не узнаю тебя в гриме)
 А песня - класс!

----------


## Nikadim

> Не узнаю тебя в гриме)
>  А песня - класс!


Грим то отмоется) а душу надо еще постараться отмыть...
Спасибо Лада.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Все как есть. 26.03.2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Странная жизнь 26.03.2012

----------


## Ладушка

> NikaDim - Странная жизнь 26.03.2012


А тут узнала! :Vishenka 33: 
 Нам всем нужны силы зализывать раны и в этом помогает вера.  В себя, в близких людей, во Всевышнего.
 Твои песни Вадим, заставляют остановиться, осмыслить происходящее и возможно не делать поспешных  выводов.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim на творческом вечере Н.Деринга 4.04.2012

----------


## Nikadim

А.Степаненко саксафон (группы Динамик, сейчас группы Браво) в гостях у NikaDim'a на концерте 8 Марта на Таганке в Альма Матер 2012

----------


## Nikadim

Раиса Саед-Шах в гостях у NikaDim'a 8 Марта 2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Не ищи. 8 Марта 2012

----------


## Nikadim

Группа Ener-Gizer. Кавер на А-Студио. Улетаю

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim+Ener-Gizer. Белый танец.

----------


## Nikadim

Презентация международного - поэтического сборника №2
Книга стихов + CD

----------


## Nikadim

Группа Ener-Gizer. Приглашает на танцы.

----------


## Nikadim

Музыканты должны ещё играть, а не только петь под караоке - типа минус.

----------


## Nikadim

Дом музей Моцарта в Вене. 
 Единственная дошедшая до наших дней квартира композитора в Вене. Расположена по адресу Домгассе, 5. Композитор проживал здесь с 1784 по 1787 год. 
 Музыкальное оформление Моральный кодекс с песней "Моцарт". Гид NikaDim.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim и В.Олден на Даче у Т.Ереминой 9.05.2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim 27.05.2012 Орден ЕДИНСТВО 2 степени

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Вернись. Мы типа первый раз...

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim & Soltat - Премьера

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Целуй меня пока есть воздух.

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim и Стиходелика. Презентация Инструментального альбома "Любовь без слов"
5 сентября 2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Красное Море. № 1 (Из инструментального альбома Любовь нет слов) 2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim 5 сентября 2012 на Таганке в Альма-Матер

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim. Из нового инструментальная альбома "Любовь нет слов" 2012
Композиция - "Выше неба" 2012

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim. "Я убираю тишину" Из инструментального альбома "Любовь нет слов" 2012
Тунис. В гостях у Берберов

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim. Я нарисую. 1 августа 2012.

----------


## Nikadim

Nikadim - История одного мима
Инструментальный альбом "Выше неба" 2012

----------


## Ладушка

Вадим!  Замечательный получился ролик!  Твоя музыка сделала его романтичным,  цепляет . Смотрю уже  на 7 раз!!! Супер!

----------


## Nikadim

Крумлов под музыку NikaDim. 1-часть.


Чески-Крумлов
Строительство города и замка началось во второй половине XIII века, около брода через Влтаву, через который пролегал важный торговый путь в Богемии. Город расположен на обоих берегах Влтавы, образующей в этом месте крутую излучину. Первое документальное упоминание о замке Крумлов датируется 1253 годом. За свою историю поменял несколько владельцев, в числе которых были род Розенбергов, императоры Рудольф II (в Крумлове жил безумный сын Рудольфа Юлий Цезарь Австрийский), Фердинанд II, род Эггенбергов и, наконец, род Шварценбергов, который владел замком до 1945 года.
Знатный род Розенбергов (по-чешски — Ружмберк) владел Крумловом с 1302 года около 300 лет. Роза с фамильного герба этого рода до настоящего времени является частью городского герба Чески-Крумлова.
Уже в середине XIII века на правом берегу Влтавы существовало поселение, жителями которого были переселенцы из Баварии и Австрии. На левом берегу Влтавы несколько позже также возникло поселение, называемое Латран (Latr&#225;n) (в настоящее время район Латран является частью исторического центра города, охраняемого как объект всемирного культурного наследия). Оба поселения в 1347 году были соединены мостом и образовали город. В 1336 году в Крумлове образован городской совет, в это время в городе получили развитие ремёсла и торговля, укрепления города были усилены строительством новой городской стены. В 1494 году Крумлов получил статус и привилегии королевского города. Добыча серебра на окрестных шахтах дала новый толчок развитию экономики города и торговли. В конце XV века Крумловский замок, первоначально выстроенный в готическом стиле, был перестроен итальянскими архитекторами Антонио Эрисера и Бальтазаром Магджи в представительный замок эпохи Возрождения.
Последний владелец замка из рода Розенбергов в 1602 году вынужден был продать его из-за накопившихся долгов императору Рудольфу II.
Исторический центр города — объект всемирного культурного наследия ЮНЕСКО.

----------


## Nikadim

Иконописная мастерская Греция 2012. Муз. NikaDim. Альбом "Выше неба"

----------


## Nikadim

Крумлов под музыку NikaDim. 2-часть.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Трамвай так звонко

----------


## Nikadim

Группа NikaDim. Приснится же такое... 5.09.2012

----------


## Nikadim

Группа NikaDim - Песенка про Джинсы. 5.09.2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - "Above the Sky". 2012

----------


## Nikadim

Новый альбом NikaDima "ВЫШЕ НЕБА" - http://webfile.ru/6118819

----------


## Nikadim

Группа NikaDim - Целуй. 5.09.2012
Кому не понравится качество живого исполнения - можно скачать и послушать студийную запись - http://nikadim.us/data/izbrannoe.rar

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Сон твой ( Instrumental )Альбом "Выше неба" 2012.

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - На Таганке в Альма Матер (Малый зал)30.09.2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Спасибо, что ты просто друг!

----------


## Nikadim

Ребята - пора мне отсюда валить. До свидания.

----------


## Лев

> Ребята - пора мне отсюда валить. До свидания.


Когда валят, прощаются. Ты написал - "До свидания" :Smile3:

----------


## Ладушка

Правда.
 То, что  творческие люди ранимы.
 Что им нужны отзывы.
 Что   творить можно, если  болит душа.
Вадим,  сказал "До свиданья", значит   - придёт. 
Очень надеюсь.

----------


## Nikadim

МИНУСОВКИ МНЕ БОЛЬШЕ НЕ НУЖНЫ - У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ГРУППА.
СКАЧАТЬ NIKADIM - МИНУСА ФОРМАТ WAV № 1 
 БАЛЬНЫЕ ТАНЦЫ (МИНУС)
 БОЖЕ МОЙ (МИНУС-ГИТАРА)
 БУДЕМ ЖИТЬ (МИНУС-Г)
 В ЭТУ НОЧЬ - (МИНУС+GUIT)
 В ЭТУ НОЧЬ - (МИНУС-GUIT)
 ВЕРНИСЬ (МИНУС ГИТАРА)
 ВЕСНА - (МИНУС АККОРД)
 ВЕСНА - (МИНУС)
 ГОРЯЧИЕ ГУБЫ- (МИНУС)
 ГОСТЬ (МИНУС- ГИТАРА)
 ГОСТЬ (МИНУС)
 ДАЛЬНИЙ СВЕТ (МИНУС ГИТАРА)
 ДОРАГА В ОСЕНЬ (МИНУС)
 ЖАЛЬ (МИНУС)
 ЖЕНЩИНА МОЕЙ СУДЬБЫ (МИНУС)
 ЗАЖГИ ОГОНЬ - (МИНУС)
 ЗУБЫ (МИНУС)
 КОГДА ОДИН (МИНУС)
 КОЛОКОЛА (МИНУС)
 ЛИСТЬЯ ПАДАЮТ ВВЕРХ (МИНУС)
 ЛЮБОВЬ БЕЗ СЛОВ (МИНУС)
 МОЕ СЕРДЦЕ (МИНУС)
 МОИ СТИХИ (МИНУС)
 МОЯ ЛЮБОВЬ (МИНУС)
 НЕ ГОВОРИ (МИНУС)
 НЕ ИЩИ (МИНУС ГИТАРА)

----------


## Nikadim

СКАЧАТЬ NIKADIM - МИНУСА ФОРМАТ WAV № 2 
НЕ СТАВЯТСЯ ТОЧКИ (МИНУС)
НОЧЬ - (МИНУС - ГИТАРА)
НОЧЬ - (МИНУС)
НУ РАЗВЕ ЛЮБОВЬ (МИНУС)
ОДЕССА АХ (МИНУС)
ОН ЕЕ НЕ ЛЮБИЛ (МИНУС)
ОТПУСК ЭТО (МИНУС)
ПРЕМЬЕРА (МИНУС)
ПРЕМЬЕРА (МИНУС-ГИТАРА)
ПРИСНИТСЯ ЖЕ ТАКОЕ (МИНУС)
РИСУЮ ДОЖДЬ (МИНУС)
РУССКИЙ ВАНЯ (МИНУС)
СЛАВА БОГУ (МИНУС)
СЛОВА ДЛЯ БУМАГИ (МИНУС)
СОН МОЙ (МИНУС)
СПАСИБО ДРУГ - (МИНУС ГИТАРА)
СПАСИБО ДРУГ - (МИНУС)
СТРАННАЯ ЖИЗНЬ - (МИНУС)
ТЫ ЛИСА МОЯ (МИНУС)
ТЫ СКАЖИ ДОРОГА (МИНУС)
ТЫ ТА САМАЯ (МИНУС)
У КРАЯ НЕБА (МИНУС)
ЦЕЛУЙ (МИНУС -ГИТАРА)
ЦИПА (МИНУС)
ДА ТЫ ЧУМА (МИНУС)
Я ЗНАЮ ВСЕ (МИНУС АККОРДЕОН)
Я ИЗ ТЕХ (МИНУС)
Я СТОБОЙ (МИНУС)

----------


## Nikadim

Группа NikaDim - Вернись. 5.09.2012 в Альма Матер на Таганке

----------


## Nikadim

Группа NikaDim - "Он её не"...5 сентября 2012

----------


## Nikadim

NikaDim - Дальний свет - Альбом "Выше неба" 2012


Весь плейлист видеоальбома "Выше неба" - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWWN...ature=view_all

----------

